# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Праздники и фестивали

## Вишну-рата дас

*ПРОГРАММА ПРАЗДНОВАНИЯ НАРАСИМХА-ЧАТУРДАШИ 15-16 МАЯ*

"Во время сумерек 14-го дня двух недель растущей луны месяца Ваишакха Господь Хари, неспособный терпеть муки Прахлада, проявился по Своей сладкой воле из колонны как Нрисимхадева, ужасным звуком удивив собравшихся людей.

Поскольку Господь Нрисимхадева воплотился в этот благоприятный Чатурдаши, человек должен тщательно соблюдать пост и затем вечером совершить поклонение Господу Вишну." (Хари Бхакти виласа)?

"Человек должен установить Моё Божество и украсить Меня цветочными украшениями, а затем с преданностью поклоняться Мне, предлагая цветы по сезону. Человек должен предложить 16-ть ингредиентов для поклонения, повторяя Мои Святые Имена, также как и другие подходящие мантры. Человек должен также повторять мантры из Пуран в течение всего поклонения.?" (Нарасимха-пурана)



15 МАЯ, воскресенье

  7.30- Даршан Божеств
  8.30- Лекция по "Шримад Бхагаватам"
11.00- Маха-Нарасимха-ягья
13.00- Маха-абхишека
16.00- Лекция Мукунда Мурари прабху
18.00-  Пир
19.30- Гаура-арати

16 МАЯ, НАРАСИМА-ЧАТУРДАШИ, понедельник

  7.30- Даршан Божеств
  8.30- Лекция по "Шримад Бхагаватам"
14.00- Лакшми-Нарасимха-ягья
17.00- Лекция Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа   
19.00- Угощение
20.00- Маха-арати  

Фотографии праздника прошлого года:
http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...d=93&Itemid=66

----------


## Aniruddha das

Приглашаем всех, всех, всех на детскую Ратха-ятру!
29 мая (воскресенье), в 12 часов
на территории храма Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты.

В программе:
11:30 – гопидоцы для всех желающих
12:00 – игра-приключение,
катание Божеств на колеснице,
детский концерт (принимаются заявки на выступления)
15:00 – праздничный пир.

Уважаемые родители! Обратите внимание!
Во время проведения праздника будет организованна палатка «Взаимопомощи».
Вы можете принести вещи, которыми уже не пользуются ваши дети (вещи должны быть в хорошем состоянии и чистыми),
и конечно подобрать там вещи, которые подойдут вашим детям.
Еще будет организованна выставка детского рисунка, приносите, пожалуйста, рисунки.

Будем очень благодарны за помощь в организации этого праздника:
- приготовление сладостей, торта;
- приготовление и раздача прасада;
- закупка продуктов;
- украшение, уборка помещения;
- финансирование.

На все ваши вопросы ответит координатор детских программ
Радха-сакхи д.д. тел. 8-925-822-47-76

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

*Благодарность вайшнавам за празднование Нарасимха-чатурдаши*

Вайшнавы должны всегда молится Нрисимха деву. Господь явился в этом необычном облике Человекольва, чтобы защитить Своих преданных, поэтому Он благосклонно принимает просьбы о защите. Защита бывает разная ? Господь устроил так, что к нему приходят, как чистые души, движимые любовью, так и пресловутые ?преданные-материалисты? или даже просто материалисты. Бог подобен солнцу ? Он очищает всё, куда упадет Его милостивый взгляд. Поэтому к Нрисимхе обращаются с разными молитвами ? о здоровье, мире, материальном благополучии... а также ? об уничтожении материальных желаний, защите от майи, возможности служить стопам Шри Шри Радхи-Кришны...



Огромное спасибо всем преданным, устроившим для Шри Шри Лакшми Нарасимхи и Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачи-суты прекрасный праздник Нарасимха-чатурдаши! Особое спасибо Е.М. Медина-пати прабху, Е.М. Мукунда Мурари прабху и Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджу за прекрасные лекции, Враджарену прабху, Никунджа-васини и Шьямананде прабху за организацию, преданным-киртаниям за нектарные киртаны и всем вайшнавам, принявшим участие в финансировании фестиваля! Что бы еще раз пережить его радостную атмосферу можно полюбоваться на фото-репортаж с праздника:
http://www.krishna.ru/news/world-new...jayananda.html

Как обычно, праздник начался задолго до самого фестиваля с марафона по распространению книг Шрилы Прабхупады. 10008 книг нашли своих читателей! Среди особ отличившихся распространителей Кришна даса Кавирадж прабху, Смита Кришна прабху, Александр Богдасаров, Джай Шачи-сута прабху. 7-го мая стартовал также марафон харинам. До праздника преданные провели 8 уличных фестивалей. Кришна даса Кавирадж предлагает посмотреть видео-репортаж с места событий:

http://video.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/62/214.html

За несколько дней до праздника преданные начали украшать пандал и очищать территорию. В Брихад-нарадия Пуране говорится: "Полубоги, возглавляемые Брахмой, поклоняются преданному, который очищает и украшает храм Шри Вишну ". Сам Господь Чайтанья показал нам пример подготовки к празднику в истории с очищением храма Гундича. Спасибо матаджи Лила-расе и её друзьям, благодаря которым пандал обрел весенний праздничный вид.

В ночь перед праздником многие вайшнавы не спали. Кто то готовил пиры для Господа и Его преданных, кто то дошивал новые наряды для Божеств, кто то украшал алтарь прекрасными цветами. Матаджи Вани-прия, Сатьябхама, Ананда-Чинмаи и другие "цветочницы" с каждым разом все больше поражают Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачи-суту замечательным цветочным оформлением. Хари Бхакти Виласа утверждает:
"Нет сомнения, что когда преданный поклоняется Господу Кешаве с цветами, которые были куплены на деньги, заработанные честным образом, освобождаются семь предыдущих поколений его семьи, а также семь поколений, которые придут в будущем."



Поскольку цветы мы покупаем на общие пожертвования, то эти благословения относятся ко всем участникам праздника! На следующий фестиваль можно связаться с матаджи Вани-прией (тел. 89262639464) и помочь ей в этом служении, получив квалификацию флориста Верховного Господа, что может быть очень полезно в духовной практике!



В первый день праздника Господь устроил преданным много сюрпризов. По Его беспричинной милости свет отключался раз пять. Матаджи Гандини сравнила атмосферу праздника в эти моменты с мистическими ощущениями в пещерных храмах Аховалам, местности, где явился Нарасимха-дев. Особую возможность оценить эту атмосферу получили преданные на кухне и в пуджарской, готовившие угощение и абхишеку при свечах и фонариках.

В Нрасимха-чатурдаши мы поклоняемся Мурти Нарасимхи, переданного нам Шрилой Ниранджана Свами. Божества на алтаре в колеблющемся свете свечей выглядели особо торжественно и загадочно! Им были предложены 2 новых комплекта одежд, 2 пира и 2 абхишеки. Особыми гостями на празднике были Шри Шри Лакшми Нарасимха, которые поддерживают московскую программу "Пища Жизни", а так же Шалаграм Курма-дева, чье явление также отмечается в этот день.

И, конечно, была праздничная раздача прасада! Особые усилия приложил Даял Чайтанья прабху, поздними вечерами накануне приготовления отлавливаший преданных по домам, что бы собрать нужную сумму денег на пир. Огромное спасибо всем кто чистил, готовил, раздавал, отмывал посуду и кухню и, особенно, пожертвовал средства на угощение!
 "Тот, кто с почтением кормит Вайшнавов, свободных от любых материальных желаний, достигнет обители Господа Хари вместе с двадцатью одним поколением своей семьи." Да будет так!



Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур пишет: ?Поэтому я буду молиться лотосным стопам Господа Нрисимхи, чтобы Он очистил мое сердце и даровал желание служить Кришне. Рыдая, я буду молить лотосные стопы Нрисимхадева, чтобы я поклонялся Шри Шри Радхе-Кришне в Шри Навадвипа-дхаме, свободный от всех препятствий. В тот момент, когда по милости Господа Нрисимхи я проявлю симптомы экстатической любви к Радхе-Кришне, я буду кататься по земле у ворот храма Нрисимхадева?.

При составлении отчета использованы материалы сайта http://www.dayalnitay.ru/

Дополнительная информация на http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

*Ратха-ятра для детей глазами Анируддхи прабху*

Посмотреть фотографии Анируддхи вдумчиво: http://foto.mail.ru/mail/aniruddha_gkg/19383/?page=1



Вспоминается рассказ об Ратха-ятре маленького Абхая (Шрилы Прабхупады):

"Любимым праздником Абхая была Ратха-ятра Господа Джаганнатхи, которую ежегодно проводили в Калькутте. Малики устраивали самую большую Ратха-ятру, с тремя отдельными колесницами, на которых восседали Божества Джаганнатхи, Баладевы и Субхадры. Начав движение от храма Радхи-Говинды, колесницы проезжали небольшое расстояние вдоль по Харрисон Роуд и возвращались обратно. В день праздника Маллики раздавали людям большое количество прасада Господа Джаганнатхи.

Ратха-ятра проводилась в городах по всей Индии, но главная Ратха-ятра, которую каждый год посещали миллионы паломников, проходила в трехстах милях к югу от Калькутты в Джаганнатха Пури. Этот праздник отмечается в Пури на протяжении многих столетий: во время грандиозного двухкилометрового шествия в ознаменование одной из вечных игр Господа Кришны, толпы людей тянут три деревянные колесницы, высотой около двадцати метров. Абхай слышал, что Сам Господь Чаитанья четыреста лет назад танцевал и пел Харе Кришна на празднике Ратха-ятры. Иногда Абхай смотрел расписание поездов на вокзале интересовался стоимостью билетов до Пури и до Вриндавана, мечтая когда-нибудь посетить эти места.

 

Абхай хотел иметь свою колесницу и проводить свою Ратха-ятру, и, конечно же, обратился за помощью к отцу. Гоур Мохан согласился, но позже возникли трудности. Посетив вместе с сыном несколько столярных мастерских, он понял, что заказ колесницы ему будет не по карману. По дороге домой Абхай заплакал, и одна пожилая женщина спросила, что случилось. Гоур Мохан объяснил, что мальчик хотел колесницу для Ратха-ятры, но они не могли себе позволить заказать её. “О, у меня есть колесница”, - сказала женщина и пригласила Гоур Мохана с сыном к себе, чтобы показать колесницу. Она была старенькой, но все еще в рабочем состоянии. Размером она была в самый раз – около метра высотой. Гоур Мохан купил её, привел в порядок и украсил. Отец с сыном изготовили шестнадцать опорных колонн и наверху закрепили балдахин, очень похожий на тот, что украшает большие колестницы в Пури. Спреди к колеснице они прикрепили традиционных деревянных коней и возничего. Абхай настаивал на том, что колесница должна выглядеть строго в соответствии с традицией. Гоур Мохан купил краски, и Абхай своими руками раскрасил колесницу, копируя колесницы в Пури. С безудержным энтузиазмом Абхай следил за выполнением всей программы праздника. Он даже собирался устроить фейерверк, следуя иллюстрированному руководству проведения Ратха-ятры, но Раджани пришлось вмешаться.



Абхай занимал своих друзей в организации праздника, особенно свою сестру Бхаватарини. Так, естественным образом, он стал лидером среди друзей. 

В ответ на его просьбы, очарованные соседские матери согласились приготовить особые блюда, чтобы Абхай мог раздавать прасад на празднике Ратха-ятры.

Как праздник в Пури, Ратха-ятра Абхая продолжалась восемь дней. Вся его семья, а также все соседские дети с присоединялись к процессии. Они тянули колесницу, играли на барабанах и караталах и пели. Одетый по летнему, только в дхоти, Абхай руководил хором детей, поющих Харе Кришна и бенгальский бхаджан, Ки кара рай камалини.

Что ты делаешь, Шримати Радхарани? 

Пожалуйста, выйди и посмотри.

Они крадут Твое драгоценное сокровище – 

Кришну, черную жемчужину.

Ах, если бы эта юная девушка знала!

Что юный Кришна,

Сокровище Её сердца, 

Сейчас оставил Её.



Абхай подражал всему, что он видел на религиозных праздниках взрослых, включая одевание Божеств, поднесение Им пищи, предложение арати (маслянной лампады и благовоний) и поклонов. Сойдя с Харрисон Роуд, процессия направилась по круговой дороге во дворе храма Радха-Говинды и на некоторое время остановилась перед Божествами. Видя всё это веселье, друзья Гоур Мохана обратились к нему: “Ты проводишь большой праздник, а нас не пригласил? Что это такое?”

“Дети просто играют”, - ответил отец.

“Дети играют?” - продолжали шутить друзья. “Ты хочешь лишить нас удовольствия, говоря, что это только для детей?”

Пока счастливый Абхай был поглощен праздником, Гоур Мохан оплачивал расходы за восемь дней фестиваля, а Раджани готовила разные блюда, которые вместе с цветами предлагались Господу Джаганнатхе. Несмотря на то, что все это было детским подражанием, пыл и энтузиазм, с которыми Абхай проводил праздник, были настоящими. Непринужденный дух Абхая поддерживал восьмидневный детский праздник, и каждый последующий год он отмечал праздник точно также..."

Спасибо всем организаторам за этот праздник!

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Еще несколько слов про Ратха-ятру для детей.

Фотографии матаджи Пранешвари: http://foto.mail.ru/list/praneshvari/28230

А вот список преданных, которых нужно благодарить за помощь в организации детской Ратха-ятры:
Радха-сакхьи матажи, Нандарани матажи, Джагат-пати д. и театр "Мадхура", Елена и Светлана Ковалёвы, Марина Уткина, Оля Агальцова, Алексей Петровский, Андрей Колбасов, Данья Лакшмиприя матажи, Сучарита матаджи, Оксана Хохолкова, Екатерина Рычкова, Вика Капустина, Шаранапада д., Николай Демидов, Тхакур Харидас д. и его музыканты, Лена Печиневская, Лена Николенко, Мадху Прия матаджи, Апратиратха д., Светлана Лаптева, Кумари Канта матаджи, Дайал Чайтанья д., Люба Гурьянова, Ирина Татарская, Дима Бойков, Ачьюта Прия матаджи, Юга Прия матаджи, Ашрапова Румия, Олег Кондратьев, Ватсапала д. 

А также руководство храма Шри Шри Дайал-Нитай Шачисуты и всех преданных, которые понимают важность и принимают участие в заботе о подрастающем поколении.

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

*РАСПИСАНИЕ ПРАЗДНОВАНИЯ ДНЯ ЯВЛЕНИЯ БОЖЕСТВ*

*19-я годовщина установления Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты станет кульминацией фестиваля в честь 40-летия приезда Шрилы Прабхупады в Россию!*

“Да проникнет Верховный Господь, божественный сын Шримати Шачи-деви, в самую глубину вашего сердца. Сияя, как расплавленное золото, Он по Своей беспричинной милости нисшел на землю в эпоху Кали, чтобы даровать миру то, чего не давало ни одно из воплощений Господа: высочайшую, лучезарную расу преданного служения — расу супружеской любви”. (Ч.Ч.,А.1.4)



*16-е июня
19.30- Украшение цветами алтаря*
"Предложение цветов – лучшая форма благотворительности. Когда человек предлагает цветы,
уходит бедность и возрастает его удача. Такой человек также достигает богатства, славы, хорошего здоровья, благоденствия и мудрости." (Вишну-дхармоттара)
_- Нужна помощь в сортировке цветов, подготовке гирлянд, переноске ваз и воды, оформлении алтаря._

*17-е июня, АДХИВАСА-ТИТХИ
10.00- церемония нициации
15.00- подношение Божествам 108-ми блюд*
"Даже небольшое количество пищи, предложенной Господу с любовью и преданностью, быстро помогает преданному насладиться трансцендентным счастьем." (Хари-бхакти-шуддходайа)
_- Праздники- уникальная возможность предложить храмовым Божествам блюда по вашим любимым рецептам, приготовьте их дома и передайте в храме пуджари до 13.30_ 

*18-е июня, БРАХМОТСАВА
8.00- Даршан Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачи-суты*
«Движимые чистым преданным служением в сознании Кришны люди, отправляющиеся посмотреть на мурти Вишну в храме, безусловно, избавятся от необходимости вновь входить в темницу материнского чрева» (Хари-бхакти-судходая)

*8.15- Гуру-пуджа и киртан*
«Тот, кто, танцуя передо Мной, испытывает радость и переживает глубокий экстаз преданности, у кого при этом появляются различные телесные признаки экстаза, дотла сжигает все последствия своих грехов, накопленных им за многие и многие тысячи лет». (Дварака-махатмья)



*9.00- Лекция по «Шримад-Бхагаватам».* 
««Шримад-Бхагаватам» является квинтэссенцией философии Веданты. У того, кто так или иначе развил в себе привязанность к чтению «Шримад-Бхагаватам», пропадает вкус к чтению любой другой литературы. Иначе говоря, человеку, ощутившему трансцендентное блаженство «Шримад-Бхагаватам», уже не могут принести удовлетворения никакие мирские произведения».(Ш.Б.10.13.15)

*11.00- Авахана-хома (ягья)*
«Любой, кто приходит к мурти Господа Кришны и начинает молиться, немедленно        освобождается от всех последствий своих греховных поступков и получает неоспоримое право подняться на Ваикунтхалоку». (Нрисимха-пурана)

*13.00- Выход Божеств, парикрама*
«Божества восседают на богато украшенных тронах, установленных на колеснице или в паланкине, который несут преданные. Божеств выносят из храма и провозят по прилегающим улицам. В это время жители выходят из своих домов и раздают прасад. Все люди, живущие по соседству с храмом, присоединяются к процессии, которая выглядит очень красочно. Когда Божеств выносят, служители храма представляют Им ежедневный отчет: столько-то было собрано за день, столько-то израсходовано. В основе этого обычая лежит представление о том, что храм принадлежит Божеству... Поэтому  говорится, что когда Божества выходят на прогулку, преданные должны присоединяться к процессии, следующей за Ними». (Нектар Преданности)

*13.30- Абхишека Божеств*
"Когда преданный лично приносит воду со святых мест, кладёт ароматическое
масло в неё и затем омывает Господа – он освобождается ото всех
греховных реакций." (Вишну-дхармоттара)
_- Только инициированые преданные в вайшнавской одежде смогут лично омыть Божества, но отжать дома сок, принести парное молоко, самому сделать йогурт и передать пуджаи перед абхишекой-доступно каждому._



*20.00- Маха-арати*
«Тот, кто взирает на лицо Господа во время арати, может освободиться от всех последствий своих греховных поступков, тянущихся за ним многие тысячи и миллионы лет. Ему прощается даже убийство брахмана и другие не менее тяжкие грехи». (Сканда-пурана)



*21.00- Спектакль*

Перед праздником необходимо обязательно перечитать историю поклонения Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуте: http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...6-08&Itemid=59 

Фотографии с праздника прошлого года: http://foto.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/2062

----------


## Aniruddha das

Официальный сайт фестиваля http://prabhupad.ru/

12 июня (Вс) Пандава-экадаши

7:45 –лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шримана Кришнананды Прабху (храм)
9:30 – киртан (весь день, храм)

Открытие фестиваля

15:30 – киртан Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами (пандал)
16:30 – торжественный шествие Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады из храма в пандал; Гуру-пуджа, киртан (пандал)

17:00 – приветственные речи почетных гостей: Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами, Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами, Шримана Шьямасундары Прабху, Шримана Махабаху Прабху, Шримати Мондакини, Шримати Адити (пандал)
8:00 – катха “Дни пребывания Шрилы Прабхупады в Москве”: Шриман Шьямасундара Прабху (пандал)
21:30 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм
22:00 – ночное воспевание Святых Имен, посвященное Пандава-экадаши, с участием Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами, Шримана Ачалы Прабху и Шримана Адити-духкха-хи Прабху (пандал)

13 июня (Пн)

7:45 – торжественное шествие Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шримана Навина Нирады Прабху (пандал)
9:30 – выход из поста, завтрак (пандал)
11:00 –встреча всех желающих матаджи общины с Шримати Мондакини и Шримати Адити (храм)
14:00 – обед (пандал)
14:30 – ягья в память об ушедшем Шримане Прабху (храм)
16:30 – катха“Дни пребывания Шрилы Прабхупады в Москве”: Шриман Шьямасундара Прабху, Шримати Мондакини (пандал)
21:30 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм

14 июня (Вт) Панихати-чида-дахи-утсава

7:45 – торжественное шествие Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами (пандал)
9:30 – завтрак (пандал)
10:30 – лекция Шриман Навина Нирада Прабху «Шесть видов любовных взаимоотношений между преданными» (храм)
12:00 – Шриман Акшаджа Прабху о Шриле Прабхупаде (пандал)
14:00 – обед (пандал)
18:00 – катха“Сознание Кришны в 80-х”: Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шриман Радха Дамодар Прабху, Шриман Кришнананда Прабху и др. (пандал)
21:30 – торжественный возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм

15 июня (Ср)

7:45 – торжественное шествие Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шримати Мондакини или Шримати Адити (пандал)
9:30 – завтрак (пандал)
10:30 – «Шесть видов любовных взаимоотношений между преданными», Шриман Навина Нирада Прабху (храм)
12:00 – Шриман Акшаджа Прабху о Шриле Прабхупаде (пандал)
14:00 – обед (пандал)
14:00 – встреча ветеранов Движения: Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами (храм)
18:00 – катха “Сознание Кришны в 80-х”: Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Нитай Чайтанья Госвами, Шриман Парджанья Махарадж Прабху, Шриман Видура Прабху (пандал)
21:30 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм

16 июня (Чт)

7:45 – торжественное шествие Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шрилы Нитай Чайтаньи Госвами (пандал)
9:30 – завтрак (пандал)
10:30 – Шриман Навина Нирада Прабху о распространении книг (храм)
12:00 – лекция Шримана Радха Гопинатха Прабху или Шримана Враджа-бихари Прабху (Чоупати, Мумбай) (храм)
14:00 – обед (пандал)
18:00 – Сознание Кришны в 1990-2000-х: достижения и уроки. ИСККОН и современное общество: задачи и перспективы развития – Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шриман Амбариша Прабху, Шриман Ачала Прабху, Шриман Даяван Прабху, Шриман Навина Нирада Прабху, Шриман Ананта (Анирдешья-вапу) Прабху, Шриман Брахмананда Прабху (пандал)
21:30 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм

17 июня (Пт)

7:45 – торжественное шествие Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шрилы Даянанды Свами (пандал)
9:30 – завтрак (пандал)
10:00 – церемонии духовного посвящения: санньяса и другие посвящения, напутственные речи Шрилы Гопала Кришны Госвами и Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами, а также речи новых санньяси (пандал)
15:00 – обед (пандал)
18:00 – Сознание Кришны в 1990-2000-х: достижения и уроки. ИСККОН и современное общество: задачи и перспективы развития. Строительство нового храма в Москве – Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами, Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами и др. (пандал)
21:30 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм

18 июня (Сб) Брахмотсава

8:00 – даршан Божеств (храм)
8:15 – Гуру-пуджа и киртан (храм)
9:00 – торжественное шествие Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шримана Чарудешны Прабху (пандал)
11:00 – Авахана-хома, ягья (храм)
13:30 – праздничный пир (пандал)
14:45 – торжественное шествие Божеств из храма в пандал
15:00 – абхишека Божеств (пандал)
18:00 – лекция Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами, Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами, Шримана Шьямасундары Прабху (пандал)
20:00 – Маха-арати (пандал)
21:00 – спектакль(пандал)
21:40 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм

19 июня (Вс)

7:45 – торжественное шествие Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам одного из новых санньяси (пандал)
9:00 – завтрак (пандал)
10:00 – церемония закрытия фестиваля (пандал): Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами, Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шриман Шьямасундара Прабху, Шриман Атмарама Прабху, Шриман Махабаху Прабху, Шрила Даянанда Свами, Шримати Мондакини, Шримати Адити
12:40 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм
13:00 – выезд на ВВЦ
14:00 – Ратха-ятра на ВВЦ, прасад

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Фото-отчёты с фестиваля в честь 40-летия приезда Шрилы Прабхупады:



Пранешвари матаджи
http://foto.mail.ru/list/praneshvari/28441

Симха дас
http://foto.mail.ru/mail/simha_dasa/12264/

----------


## Aniruddha das

По случаю Своего Дня Рождения Их Светлости Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута делают Своим преданным подарок - участие в праздничной абхишеке. Увидеть церемонию на этот раз смогут не только участники - происходящее будет транслироваться на экран. 

 Пожалуйста, приносите фрукты и ягоды, из которых можно будет сделать дополнительные виды соков для абхишеки Божеств, а также хороший мед и молоко. Хотя можете приносить и любые другие, в любых количествах - если сока получится мало, его можно смешать с другим соком, йогуртом или молоком.﻿

В этом году непосредственно омыть Божеств смогут только преданные, имеющие хотя бы первую инициацию (и чистую вайшнавскую одежду, разумеется). Помните, что присутствие на церемонии абхишеки и участие в праздничном киртане доставит Господу больше удовольствия, чем попытка прорваться к Нему по головам вайшнавов.

Господь Чайтанья, сын матери Шачи - Верховный Господь в Самом милостивом настроении. Он не обращает внимания на случайные ошибки преданных. Однако, это не значит, что Он прощает намеренное пренебрежение со стороны тех, кто называет себя Его преданными. И в этом тоже проявляется Его милость - Бог приходит в облике арча-аватары, Божества, чтобы научить нас дисциплине. И только служение Господу Чайтанье в дасья-расе, в почтительном умонастроении может открыть нам ворота Вриндавана.

Что такое вайшнавская одежда?

Некоторые люди уверены, что вайшнавской можно назвать любую одежду, которая продается в Индии. Это далеко не так. Современная Индия во многом далека от ведической культуры. И никакого отношения к традициям этой культуры не имеет шальвар-камисы и мужские пенджаби (одежда мусульман и сикхов), "гопи-дрессы" (платок и юбка одинаковой веселенькой расцветки), изобретенные американцами, и уж тем более - намотанный поверх джинсов чадар или белая ткань. Поклонение Божествам в храме предполагает определенный стандарт одежды - сари и дхоти. Праздничное омовение Божеств - не исключение. И даже наоборот - Господь особенно рад видеть преданных, одетых согласно древней ведической традиции - в самом сердце Кали-юги.

Не менее важна и тилака. Известно, что Господь Чайтанья был особенно строг в этом отношении - и даже Его ученики-непреданные не рисковали появляться перед Ним без тилаки.

Конечно, внешний вид - далеко не главная характеристика вайшнава. Бхакти ни в коей мере не зависит от каких бы то ни было материальных факторов. Для повторения святого имени Кришны нет никаких ограничений. Но поклонение Божествам требует соблюдения правил. Для гаудия-вайшнавов эти правила установил Санатана Госвами в "Хари-бхакти-виласе". Сейчас не Двапара-юга, наше поклонение Божествам далеко от совершенства. И все-таки 19 лет назад Господь согласился принимать поклонение московских преданных. И мы должны стараться делать все по высшему стандарту.

Церемония абхишеки начнется в 15:00. А перед этим, по трансцендентному желанию организаторов, будет прасад... Однако напоминаем, что чистой считается одежда, в которой не ели и не ходили в туалет...

http://dayalnitay.ru - личный сайт Их Светлостей Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Отгремел фестиваль 40-летия приезда Шрилы Прабхупады в Москву и, пожалуй, только теперь начинаешь по-настоящему осознавать насколько он был нужен. Когда шла подготовка, бурлили организационные дебаты, обсуждалась концепция, были некоторые сомнения: может не надо приглашать столько зарубежных гостей? Может быть на рассказы об истории движения хватит и пары вечеров? Много разных сомнений.

 

Сейчас, пересматривая записи фестиваля на http://vedamedia.ru , просматривая фотоальбомы преданных http://prabhupad.ru/?page_id=77 , понимаешь: мало! Мало старших преданных пригласили! Мало времени посвятили слушанию их рассказов! Недостаточно поблагодарили и прославили самого Шрилу Прабхупаду и тех преданных, что донесли до нас его послание! Мало было рассказано о разных лидерах нашего движения в России, начиная со всех Гуру, приезжавших в Россию, и до руководителей разных направлений проповеди, лидеров регионов, президентов храмов и многих других преданных, подчас незаметно вносивших свою лепту. Очень жаль, что не успели издать к празднику книгу по истории российского ИСККОН, которая готовилась под руководством Кришна-нанданы прабху. Вот лишь небольшой эпизод из нее, выложенный Виджитатмой прабху в своем блоге http://a-kallistratov.livejournal.com :  

«…Шачисута Прабху был одним из преданных, которых в середине 1980-х годов бросали в тюрьмы, лагеря и психбольницы за исповедование сознания Кришны. Армянским вайшнавам приходилось особенно тяжело. Их били и пытали на допросах, а, бросив в камеру, всячески пытались сломить их волю и заставить отказаться от Кришны. Зная, что вайшнавы - строгие вегетарианцы, тюремное начальство давало им "убойную пищу", чтобы хоть так - через голод - заставить их "сломаться". Шачисута два года питался одним только черным хлебом, поскольку к нему не пропускали даже посылки от родных.
Зима 1987 года выдалась особенно тяжелой. Шачисута отбывал срок в Чашкане Соль-Илецкого района Оренбургской области, где температура зимой опускалась до сорока градусов и ниже. Истощенный и подорванный тюремной пайкой, организм преданного начал "сдаваться". К декабрю 1987 года он уже с трудом мог ходить и был совершенно измучен. 
А 26 декабря 1987 года его не стало. Утром того дня он надел белую простыню, завернув ее, как дхоти, поставил тилаки, надел на шею гирлянду из бумажных цветов, сел в позу лотоса, взял в руки четки, вылепленные из хлебного мякиша...
В такой позе его и нашли охранники, уже мертвого. А до освобождения ему оставалось меньше месяца...

Вот его последнее письмо (текст слегка адаптирован, поскольку Шачисута не очень хорошо владел русским):
"Здравствуй, Тигран! Меня перевели в 8-й отряд (туберкулезный) после санчасти. Но я знаю, что этой болезни у меня нет. Есть много, о чем писать. Меня представили на "химию"*. Но поскольку теперь положили в туберкулезный отряд, то химия не положена. Мне придется подождать. Тигран, плохо, что меня лишили посылки, а в магазине не отовариться, и свиданий меня уже лишили на месяц. Не представляю, что это уже последние месяцы. Как трудно жить! Еле-еле читаю мантру и поддерживаю принципы. Но если будет так и продолжаться дальше, сам ты понимаешь, брат, не знаю, что писать. Я не прошу, чтобы ты писал. Знаю, что твои письма где-то пропадают. Заканчиваю мое письмо. Извини за почерк и ошибки. Преклоняюсь всем вайшнавам. Харе Кришна. 20 декабря 1987".

Важно, что бы на этом фестивале не закончилось дело собирания истории российского ИСККОН. Как будет организован сбор информации- зависит уже от нас. Уже сейчас есть сообщества преданных в социальных сетях, посвященных проповеди того или иного храма, я думаю, что на форуме http://forum.krishna.ru/ есть смысл сделать отдельный раздел, посвященный истории., а так же той помощи, что нужна преданным, оставившим свои годы и здоровье для прославления Миссии Шрилы Прабхупады!

Большое спасибо всем преданным, которые помогли организовать этот фестиваль! Спасибо нашим Махараджам и старшим вайшнавам за то, что нашли время приехать и рассказать обо всем! Спасибо преданным московской общины и брахмачари храма за подготовку. Спасибо преданным с проекта http://vedamedia.ru за трансляции, благодаря которым еще несколько тысяч зрителей смогли участвовать в празднике. Спасибо за праздник Брахмотсава, который стал настоящей жемчужиной в это лиане бхакти. Спасибо за праздник Ратха-ятры, которая подчеркнула миссионерский дух Шрилы Прабхупады!

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

Вот несколько репортажей о Ратха-ятре

http://www.mk.ru/photo/culture/2497-...i-na-vvts.html
http://www.yamoskva.com/node/7674
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/4153190/post172329482/

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Вишну-рата дас

В «Чайтанйа-Чаритамрите» (Мадхйа, 3.203) Шрила Прабхупада говорит: «Если у человека есть достаточно средств и возможностей, он должен периодически приглашать преданных Господа Чайтанйи, занятых проповедью по всему миру, и проводить фестивали, просто раздавая прасад и беседуя о Кришне в течение дня, и проводя совместное воспевание на протяжении минимум трех часов вечером. Эту традицию необходимо принять во всех центрах Общества сознания Кришны».

В 2011-м году в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачи-суты большие фестивали проходили раз или два в месяц. Матаджи Каруна Манджари подготовила небольшое слайд-шоу, что бы мы вспомнили как это происходило:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVApg..._order&list=UL

Главным событием года в Москве стал фестиваль, посвященный приезду Шрилы Прабхупады в Москву 40 лет назад. В течении недели несколько тысяч человек слушали рассказы Махараджей, учеников Шрилы Прабхупады и старших преданных- пионеров становления ИСККОН в России. Тысячи вайшнавов имели возможность слушать эту катху в трансляции и записях. Другие праздники 2011-го года преданные старались тоже выдерживать в духе воспоминаний о Шриле Прабхупаде. Явление Нитьянанды, Гаура-пурнима, Рама-навами, Нарасимха-чатурдаши, Брахмотсава, Джанмаштами, Явление Шрилы Прабхупады, Радхаштами, Говардхана-пуджа, Вьяса-пуджи Гуру ИСККОН, детские праздники для наших маленьких прихожан, воскресные программы на 500 и 1000 человек, пятничные киртан и другие программы без сомнения доставили огромное удовольствие нашему Ачарии, Божествам и всем преданным.

Следует, конечно, особо отметить непростые условия, в которых вайшнавам приходилось все организовывать. Весной храм остался без света и во всем приходилось полагаться на генераторы, что влекло дополнительные беспокойства и расходы. Из-за временного характера помещений храма после каждого массового мероприятия его приходится основательно ремонтировать и восстанавливать. Тем больше наша благодарность организаторам, волонтерам, спонсорам и всем кто поддерживал эти мероприятия за энтузиазм!

Джаянанда прабху, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, очень хорошо высказался о ценности подобных фестивалей для каждого преданного:

" Это празднование игр Кришны. Кришна так добр; Он приходит на землю и проявляет так много замечательных игр. Ратха-ятра празднует Его отъезд на Курукшетру с Баларамой и Субхадрой, и Его встречу там с жителями Вриндавана, где Он родился. Проявление любви между Господом и Его преданными делает эту игру одной из сладчайших. Ратха-ятра дает шанс многим людям быть занятыми в сознании Кришны....

Кроме того, для преданных это очень полезно, и может быть еще полезней для меня. Ратха-ятра – это служение, которое дало мне возможность очень многое осознать, независимо от того сознания Кришны, которым я обладаю. Это не длительный процесс. Это случается внезапно, словно взрыв. Ратха-ятра собирает много преданных, работающих вместе под руководством духовного учителя. И все трансцендентальные принадлежности присутствуют там – Божества, прасад, пение святых имен, палатки, театр – такая насыщенная атмосфера. Вы никогда не забудете это.

Принять участие в Ратха-ятре – очень хорошо для сознания Кришны преданного. Когда у вас есть эти фестивали, это дает вам большое, яркое событие, которое ждешь с нетерпением и работаешь для него. Это помогает вашей преданности."

В 2012-м году мы будем отмечать 20-летие установления Божеств Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачи-суты. Можно уже начинать подготовку! Пусть наши праздники и другие виды проповеди Послания Шрилы Прабхупады помогут вам глубже окунутся в атмосферу Сознания Кришны и стать самыми дорогими слугами Господа!

С Новым Годом вас, дорогие преданные!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Явление Господа Нитьянанды
Расписание празднования Вараха-двадаши и Нитьянанда-траедаши 

нитйананда намастубхйам премананда-прадайине
калау калмаша-нашайа джахнава-патайе намах

Я предлагаю поклоны Шри Нитьянанде Прабху, господину Джахнавы-деви. Он раздает блаженство божественной любви и уничтожает скверну века Кали.

oм швeтам варахавапушам кшитимуддхарантам.
шангхарисарва варадабхайа йукта бахум .
дхйайeнниджаишча танубхих сакалаирупeтам.
пурнам вибхум сакала ванчхита сиддхайe ‘джам 



Белый Господь Вараха, который держит на Себе Землю, дарует защиту. Он вооружен диском раковиной. Жестом руки Он обещает защиту. Он – Полное Целые, и все желания того, кто медитирет на Него, обязательно исполнятся.

4-е февраля, суббота - Явление Господа Варахи

10.00 - субботник
12.00 - маха-ягья в честь Господа Варахи
13.00 - угощение
15.00 - абхишека Вараха-шилы (омывают Господа только преданные, имеющие 2-е посвящение)
16.30 - лекция Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа
18.30 - праздничный прасад

5-е февраля, воскресенье - Явление Господа Нитьянанды

12.00 - абхишека Божества Даял-Нитай (условие участия - вайшнавская одежда, тилака, улыбка)
16.00 - обсуждение Славы Господа Нитьянанды (в пандале)
18.30 - пир Господа Нитьянанды

Почитайте о славе Господа Нитьянанды: http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...id=6&Itemid=54
Фотографии с праздника в прошлом году: 
http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...d=89&Itemid=66

Бюджет праздника:

Цветы - 40 000 руб
Пир Божествам - 30 000 руб
Абхишека Господа Варахи - 10 000 руб
Абхишека Нитьянанды - 20 000 руб
Новые одежды Божествам - 20 000 руб
Угощение преданных 4-го февраля - 30 000 руб
Угощение преданных 5-го февраля - 80 000 руб
Обогрев храма и пандала - 10 000 руб
Хоз. расходы - 25 000 руб
Компенсация прочих текущих расходов храма на фестиваль - 80 000 руб

Всего расходов - 345 000 руб

Свой финансовый взнос в организацию фестиваля вы можете сделать в офисе приема пожертвований             (495) 739 43 80       или в ящик в алтарной комнате перед Божествами. Так же для организации фестиваля, как обычно, понадобится помощь в подготовке пира, о своих возможностях для участия узнайте у Адоша-дарши-нитая прабху по телефону 89260108089

Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута ки джай!

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

*Ягья в день Вараха-двадаши*

В храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты мы проводим ягьи на каждый праздник для удовлетворения Божеств, из них традиционно особо выделяется две ягьи: в день Явления Вараха-дева и в Нарасимха-чатурдаши. Вот и в эту субботу, 4-го февраля, в 12 часов мы будем предлагать Господу такую церемонию. Вот как "Шримад Бхагаватам" прославляет Явление Господа Варахи: 

_"С великим благоговением мудрецы промолвили: О непобедимый владыка всех жертвоприношений, слава Тебе! Да сопутствует Тебе победа! Ты ступаешь по вселенной в облике, олицетворяющем Веды, и в порах Твоего тела сокрыты великие океаны. Преследуя определенную цель [поднять Землю], Ты принял сейчас образ вепря

О Господь, Твоему образу поклоняются, совершая жертвоприношения, однако грешные души не способны увидеть его. Все ведические гимны [Гаятри и другие] связаны с Твоей кожей. Волосы, растущие на Твоем теле, - это трава куша, в Твоих глазах - топленое масло, а Твои четыре ноги суть четыре вида кармической деятельности."_ (Ш.Б.13.34-35)

В качестве подношения Божествам в этот праздник Ананда Говинда прабху и бхакта Алексей Мышкин подготовили маленький фильм, прославляющий традицию проведения огненных ритуалов:

"Ягья-путь совершенства" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTn5uA8Yo4Q



На ягье в Вараха-двадаши мы обычно читаем Вараха-кавачу. Ее текст и перевод можно посмотреть тут:
http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...5-59&Itemid=62

Пуджари нашего храма считают такое поклонение в этот день особо благоприятным, ведь на нашем алтаре присутствует прекрасная Вараха-шила, которой мы ежедневно поклоняемся с 16-ю упачарами!

Если вы планируете принять участие в ягье, то есть смысл распечатать этот текст и немного потренироваться дома в его чтении. На ягью лучше переодется в вайшнавскую одежду и поставить тилаку. Хорошо если вы принесете с собой для Божеств  подарки: фрукты, сахар, рис или топленое масло. Размер пожертвования за участие в церемонии остается на усмотрение каждого из участников, можно ориентироваться на 10-20 процентов от вашего месячного дохода. Можно так же в качестве дакшины в этот день принять участие в уборке храма после лекции по "Шримад Бхагаватам" и в приготовлении пира для преданных.

Обычно мы просим кого то из старших преданных предлагать зерно в огонь от имени всех собравшихся. В эту субботу, по всей видимости, это будут Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж и вайшнавы, получающие в этот день от него посвящение. 

Вот только несколько слов о благе воспевания Вараха-кавачи во время ягьи в этот день:

_"Белый Господь Вараха, который держит на Себе Землю, дарует защиту. Он вооружен диском раковиной. Жестом руки Он обещает защиту. Он – Полное Целые, и все желания того, кто медитирет на Него, обязательно исполнятся" (стих 26)

"Раз в месяц получай даршан белого Господа Варахи вместе с богиней Лакшми. Тот, кто делает это, побеждает преждевременную смерть
Он освобождается от беспокойств и болезней, избавляется от проблем, связанных с неблагоприятным влиянием планет, наслаждается всевозможными удовольствиями и в конце жизни, несомненно, достигает освобождения" ( cтихи 8-9)

"Она нейтрализует яд, последствия неправильного повторения мантр и проблемы, устраиваемые врагами. И хранить ее нужно тщательнее, чем самую сокровенную тайну " (стих 17)_

Все эти благословения могут быть очень важны для нашего очищения, но при этом мы конечно же должны помнить о конечной цели всех подобных церемоний:

"Чтобы заниматься бхакти, или преданным служением Господу, преданный должен очиститься от всей материальной скверны и избавиться от всех материальных желаний. Такую свободу от желаний называют вайрагьей, или отрешенностью от материальных привязанностей. Тот, кто практикует преданное служение Господу, следуя всем регулирующим принципам, постепенно избавляется от материальных желаний и, достигнув такого чистого состояния ума, постигает Личность Бога. Пребывая в сердце каждого живого существа, Верховный Господь Сам ведет преданного по пути чистого преданного служения, помогая ему в конце концов получить возможность непосредственно общаться с Ним. Подтверждение этому мы находим в «Бхагавад-гите» (10.10):

тешам сатата-йуктанам
бхаджатам прити-пурвакам
дадами буддхи-йогам там
йена мам упайанти те

_«Тому, кто неустанно с любовью и верой занимается преданным служением Господу, Господь дает разум, позволяющий ему в конечном счете достичь Всевышнего»._

Мы должны обуздать свой ум, и сделать это можно, совершая ведические обряды и жертвоприношения. Конечной целью всех этих обрядов является достижение бхакти, или преданного служения Господу. Не обладая бхакти, невозможно постичь Верховную Личность Бога. Таким образом, все ведические обряды и жертвоприношения совершаются только для того, чтобы умилостивить изначальную Личность Бога или одну из бесчисленных экспансий Вишну" (Ш.Б.13.39, комм)

Дополнительно о славе Господа Варахи можно почитать тут: http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...d=15&Itemid=62

Пусть же эта ягья позволит нам должным образом подготовится к явлению Господа Нитьянанды и полностью погрузится в процесс воспевания Святого Имени!
*
Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута ки джай!
Вараха-дев ки джай!*

----------


## Aniruddha das

Расписание празднования Вараха-двадаши и Нитьянанда-трайодаши
нитйананда намастубхйам премананда-прадайине
калау калмаша-нашайа джахнава-патайе намах

Я предлагаю поклоны Шри Нитьянанде Прабху, господину Джахнавы-деви. Он раздает блаженство божественной любви и уничтожает скверну века Кали.

oм швeтам варахавапушам кшитимуддхарантам
шангхарисарва варадабхайа йукта бахум
дхйайeнниджаишча танубхих сакалаирупeтам
пурнам вибхум сакала ванчхита сиддхайe ‘джам

Белый Господь Вараха, который держит на Себе Землю, дарует защиту. Он вооружен диском раковиной. Жестом руки Он обещает защиту. Он – Полное Целые, и все желания того, кто медитирет на Него, обязательно исполнятся.

4-е февраля, суббота - Явление Господа Варахи

10:00 - субботник
12:00 - маха-ягья в честь Господа Варахи (в алтарной)
13:00 - обед (кичри) (в большом учебном классе)                                                                                                                                                                                                  15:00 - абхишека Вараха-шилы (омывают Господа только преданные, имеющие 2-е посвящение) (в алтарной)
16:30 - лекция Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа (в пандале)
18:30 - праздничный прасад (в пандале)

5-е февраля, воскресенье - Явление Господа Нитьянанды

12:00 - абхишека Божеств Даял-Нитай (условие участия - вайшнавская одежда, тилака, улыбка) (в алтарной)
16:00 - обсуждение Славы Господа Нитьянанды (в пандале)
18:30 - пир Господа Нитьянанды (в пандале)

Дорогие преданные! Одевайтесь, пожалуйста, потеплее! Большая часть программы пройдет в пандале.

Почитайте о славе Господа Нитьянанды:
http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php? option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=6&Itemid=54
Фотографии с праздника в прошлом году:
http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...d=89&Itemid=66

Бюджет праздника:

Цветы - 40 000 руб
Пир Божествам - 30 000 руб
Абхишека Господа Варахи - 10 000 руб
Абхишека Нитьянанды - 20 000 руб
Новые одежды Божествам - 20 000 руб
Угощение преданных 4-го февраля - 30 000 руб
Угощение преданных 5-го февраля - 80 000 руб
Обогрев храма и пандала - 10 000 руб
Хоз. расходы - 25 000 руб
Компенсация прочих текущих расходов храма на фестиваль - 80 000 руб

Всего расходов - 345 000 руб

Свой финансовый взнос в организацию фестиваля вы можете сделать в офисе приема пожертвований (8495)739-43-80 или в ящик в алтарной комнате перед Божествами. Так же для организации фестиваля, как обычно, понадобится помощь в подготовке пира, о своих возможностях для участия узнайте у Адоша-дарши-нитая прабху по телефону 8926-0108-089.

Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута ки джай!

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Я склоняюсь перед Гаурой, сыном Шачиматы, который спасает страждущее человечество от лихорадки материального существования. Он – цель жизни тех, кто стремится к самой высшей цели. Он воодушевляет материалистов проявить духовные качества и уподобиться пчелам, которые жаждут собирать нектар Кришна-катхи." ( Шри Шачи-сута аштакам)

Этот фестиваль можно считать особенным для московской общины вайшнавов, ведь в этот год мы празднуем 20-летие установления Божеств Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты!!! (Ну и еще потому что эта Гаура-пурнима совпадает с 8 марта  )

Праздник прошлого года: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7oFPnRCO6w

Расписание:

8 марта

7.40 - Даршан Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты
8.30 - Лекция-прославление Гаура-пурнимы
12.00 - Абхашека Господа Шачисуты (в алтарной комнате)
15.00 - Киртан в пандале
16.00 - Лекция Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа
18.00 - пир
20.00 - маха-арати

9 марта

12.00 - маха-ягья
15.00 - пир Джаганнатха Мишры
17.00 - традиционный и всеми любимый пятничный маха-киртан!!!

(Внимание! В расписании возможны изменения!)

Бюджет праздника:

Цветы - 40 000 руб
Пир Божествам - 30 000 руб
Абхишека Господа Гауранги - 20 000 руб
Новые одежды Божествам - 20 000 руб
Праздничная ягья - 7 000 руб
Угощение преданных 8-го марта (прерывание поста) - 60 000 руб
Пир Джаганнатха Мишры 9-го марта - 80 000 руб
Обогрев храма и пандала - 10 000 руб
Хоз. расходы - 25 000 руб
Компенсация прочих текущих расходов храма на фестиваль - 100 000 руб

Всего расходов - 402 000 руб

Фотографии с прошедшего празднования Нитьянанда-траедаши (в том числе кадры как Б.В.Госвами Махарадж готовит пир для преданных): http://foto.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/3337

Свой финансовый взнос в организацию фестиваля вы можете сделать в офисе приема пожертвований (495) 739 43 80 или в ящик в алтарной комнате перед Божествами. 

Так же для организации фестиваля, как обычно, понадобится помощь в подготовке пира, о своих возможностях для участия узнайте у Адоша-дарши-нитая прабху по телефону 89260108089

"Всё, что предлагается Верховному Господу, держащему в Своих руках раковину, палицу, диск и лотос, не имеющему начала и конца, неистощимому, никогда не пройдёт даром. Ничто не считается потерянным, если оно так или иначе предлагается Джанардане, повелителю полубогов. Человек должен точно знать, что Господь Джанардана - единственный, кто достоин принимать дары". (Шри Хари-бхакти-виласа)

Подробнее о Славе Господа Шачи-суты
http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...id=5&Itemid=53

Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута ки джай!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем вас на Фестиваль Джагат Пати, посвященный Гаура-пурниме, который состоится в воскресенье 11 марта во Дворце Культуры МИИТ.

Господь Патита Павана Джаганнатх выезжает к Своим преданным и будет рад увидеть Вас на этом празднике. Мы готовим чудесную программу Вашей семьи и Ваших друзей!

Приносите с собой Ваши улыбки, и пусть в этот день святое имя звучит в Ваших сердцах!

Фестиваль пройдет в Дворце Культуры МИИТа по адресу: Новосущевский пер., 6 стр.1 (ближайшие станции метро: Савеловская, Марьина Роща или Менделеевская)

11 марта (воскресенье) в 17.00

В программе:

17.00 - Киртан, Абхишека
18.30 - Спектакль
19.00 - Лекция. Слайд-шоу
19.40 - Концерт, переходящий в киртан
21.00 - Окончание программы

Также всех гостей ждет праздничный пир!

Вход свободный

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваши слуги,
Команда Благотворительного культурного центра
www.inveda.ru

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные!
Приглашаем вас на празднование Адхивас-титхи, дня предшествующего Гаура-пурниме. 7-го февраля после Гаура-арати в храме Шри Шри Доял-Нитай Шачисуты состоится эта предверяющая Гаура-пурниму церемония.

----------


## Aniruddha das

РАМА – НАВАМИ





витараси дикшу ране дик-пати-каманийам

даша-мукха-маули-балим раманийам

кешава дхрита-рама-шарира джайа джагадиша харе



О Кешава! О Владыка вселенной! О Господь Хари, принявший образ Рамачандры! Слава Тебе! В битве на Ланке Ты сокрушаешь десятиглавого демона Равану и подносишь его головы

господствующим божествам десяти сторон света, возглавляемым Индрой, желая порадовать их таким чудесным даром. Все они давно мечтали о том, чтобы Ты уничтожил это чудовище, причинившее им столько страданий. (Дашаватара-стотра Джаядевы Госвами)



Тот, кто строго следует принципам преданного служения, непременно должен поклоняться Божествам. Празднование Шри Джанмаштами, Рама-навами, Нрисимха-чатурдаши и других важных дней, связанных с деяниями Господа или Его преданных, тоже относится к поклонению Божествам. Иначе говоря, преданные- грихастхи обязаны отмечать эти праздники. (ШБ 7.5.23)





Расписание праздничной программы:



8:00 Лекция Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа (алтарная)

10:00 Ягья (алтарная)

12:00 Абхишека (алтарная)

15:00 Торжественное шествие божеств (пандал)

15:00-16:00 Киртан (пандал)

16:00 Лекция Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа (пандал)

17:45 Официальная часть, подведение итогов. (пандал)

18:00 Киртан (пандал)

18:30 Праздничный пир (пандал)

19:00 Гаура-арати; Маха-киртан (алтарная)



Бюджет праздника:



1.    Поклонение Божествам_______________________________44 000 руб.

2.    Пиры и угощения для гостей и вайшнавов________________60 000 руб.

3.    Хозяйственные расходы______________________________196 000 руб.

4.    Прочие расходы______________________________________50 000 руб

ИТОГО_______________________________________________350 000 руб.









Внимание!



  Въезд и парковка автомобилей будет осуществляться со стороны «Ледового дворца».

  Ответственный за парковку Враджарену прабху, тел: 8 (925) 837 76 32.



По всем вопросом обращайтесь к Адоша Дарши Нитаю прабху,

тел: 8 (926) 0-108-089

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

"Соблюдая обет Рама-навами таким образом, человек, несомненно, освобождается от всех видов греховных реакций, включая те, которые возникают от убийства брахмана, и обретает благочестие от раздачи бесчисленного богатства.

Несомненно, такой человек освободится от всех греховных реакций, накопленных в течение многих, многих жизней. Что ещё я могу сказать? Он, несомненно, будет удерживать преданное служение Верховному Господу в своих руках" ("Хари Бхакти Виласа")



Огромное спасибо всем преданным за замечательный праздник Рама-навами! Несмотря на то, что погода была еще далеко не весенняя, прославить Господа пришло почти 1500 человек! Очень жалко, что пандал не вместил всех желающих послушать лекцию Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа. Организаторы приносят всем извинения за неудобства.

Будем надеятся, что в следующий крупный фестиваль - Нарасимха-чатурдаши мы уже сможем открыть боковые стенки и в празднике примут участие все желающие! Видя какое количество гостей приходит выразить почтение Господу, еще раз испытываешь глубокую признательность тем, кто помог построить такой большой пандал для храма. Без него было бы совсем плохо!

Учитывая рост общины вайшнавов в Москве, нужно очень искренне молится Божествам, что бы Они скорее позволили построить нам собственный храм, так как через несколько лет действующий пандал покажется маленькой хижиной.

По уже сложившейся традиции, Господа Рамачандру одели в изумительные цветочные одежды, прославили на ягье, устроили для Него церемонию абхишеки, накормили прекрасным пиром, предложили маха-арати и оказали все возможные в наших условиях почести. Преданные пели сладкие киртаны и раздавали вкуснейший прасад.

Шрила Прабхупада говорил об этом: "Итак, если мы слушаем о жизни Рамачандры, о  деятельности Господа, играх – это значит, что мы общаемся с Рамачандрой. Не существует разницы между формой, Его Именем, Его играми, и Им самим. Он абсолютен.

Поэтому, если вы повторяете Святое Имя Рамы или вы смотрите на статую Рамы, или вы говорите о Его играх, трансцендентных играх, всё это означает, что вы общаетесь с Верховной Личностью Бога. Поэтому мы пользуемся преимуществом этих дней, когда появляется и уходит инкарнация Бога и пытаемся общаться с Ним. С помощью этого общения мы становимся чище" (27 февраля 1969, Гавайи)

Спасибо всем, кто помог организовать этот фестиваль! Пусть Господь Рамачандра прольет на всех нас всю свою милость!

5-го мая мы будем праздновать Нарасимха-чатурдаши и уже совсем мало времени осталось до Брахмотсавы - 20-й годовщины начала поклонения Их Светлостям Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуте. Своими идеями, как лучше организовать эти фестивали вы можете поделится на нашем форуме  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...?t=2070&page=1

Фотографии Ананда Говинды прабху с Рама-навами этого и прошлого года можно посмотреть тут: http://foto.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/747/
Сайт Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты http://www.dayalnitay.ru/
Регулярные новости о поклонении Божествам http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/

----------


## Aniruddha das

Из-за объявления 5-го мая рабочим днем в расписании произошли изменения!

5-е мая, суббота 

7.40 – Даршан Божеств
8.30 – Лекция
10.00 – Нарасимха Маха-ягья (с участием брахмачари-ашрама)
12.00 – Нарасимха Маха-абхишека храмового Божества (омывают только преданные со 2-м посвящением)
16.00 – Выход Божеств из храма
16.30 – Лекция Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа
18.00 - Прерывание поста 
20.00 – Маха-арати

6-е мая, воскресенье 

7.40 – Даршан Божеств
8.30 – Лекция
12.00 – Абхишека Нарасимхи, которому поклоняются Нирмала-канти пр и преданные программы "Пища жизни" (омывают все желающие в вайшнавской одежде)
15.00 – Торжественный выход Божеств из храма
16.00 - Лекция Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа и Навина Нирады прабху
18.00 – Пир 
20.00 – Маха-киртан

Бюджет:

Абхишека - 15 000 руб
Церемония адхивас - 10 000 руб
Маха – ягья - 7 000 руб
Цветы – 40 000 руб
Пир для Божеств – 20 000 руб
Одежды Божествам – 20 000 руб
Пир для преданных (6-го мая) – 70 000 руб
Хоз.нужды - 80 000 руб
Компенсация расходов храма – 100 000 руб

Итого 362 000 руб

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

*Cпасибо всем преданным за прекрасный праздник Нарасимха-чатурдаши!*

"Хари-бхакти-виласа" в 14-й главе так описывает славу поста и поклонения Господу Нарасимхе в день Нарасимха-чатурдаши (выдержки):

"Для Моего удовлетворения каждый год человек должен соблюдать обет Чатурдаши. Те, кто очень боятся материального существования, должны, конечно же, соблюдать этот наиболее сокровенный и выдающийся обет



Благодаря силе этого обета полубоги способны наслаждаться жизнью на райских планетах. Чтобы обрести способность творить, Брахма соблюдал этот обет.

Наделённый силой благодаря соблюдению этого обета, связанного со Мной, Брахма стал способен творить все движущиеся и неподвижные живые существа. Махадева также соблюдал этот обет, так что он смог убить великого демона Трипурасуру. Это факт, что благодаря силе этого обета Шива смог убить этого ужасного демона.



Множество других полубогов, древних мудрецов, учёных и благочестивых царей ранее следовали этому великому обету, связанному со Мной.
Те, кто соблюдает этот высший обет, связанный со Мной, никогда не возвратятся к материальному существованию, даже в сотнях и миллионах кальп.....

Этот обет дарует процветание, помогает женщинам стать дорогими своим мужьям, дарует благоденствие и счастье стать царём земли. Он также дарует божественное наслаждение женщинам.



Тому, кто соблюдает этот высший обет, связанный со Мной, будь то мужчина или женщина, Я дарую счастье, чувственное наслаждение и освобождение.
Моё дорогое дитя, какая необходимость дальше рассказывать о славе этого обета? Ни Я, ни Махадева не могут адекватно описать благо соблюдения этого обета.
Даже Брахма не способен описать его славу, хотя он и пытается делать это всю жизнь, используя свои четыре рта."



В связи с описанием этого обета в Пуранах есть такой стих:

"Чем больше возрастает греховная деятельность в Кали-югу, тем меньше людей будут соблюдать этот Мой высший обет.
Греховные люди не имеют интереса к соблюдению этого Моего поста. Те, кто просто привязан к греховной деятельности, занимаются только греховной деятельностью.

Приняв во внимание все эти факты, ты должен соблюдать этот обет, выпадающий в месяц Ваишакха. О дитя Прахлада, когда наступает благоприятный день Чатурдаши, ты должен соблюдать этот обет, уничтожающий все греховные реакции"



Другие фотографии с праздника: http://www.krishna.ru/news/world-new...mha-photo.html

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Прекрасным продолжением Нарасимха-чатурдаши стал фестиваль Шрилы Индрадьюмна Свами!

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

*Поклонение Шри Шри Радха-Шьямасундаре в Москве в 2011-м году*

Приближается август месяц, и значит мы снова будем иметь возможность поклонятся в нашем храме Шри Шри Радха-Шьямасундаре!

Как вы наверное знаете, в нашем храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты живут Божества Шри Шри Радха Шьямасундары. Пока храм находится в вагончиках, большую часть года Они отдыхают, но на фестиваль Павитропани-экадаши, в этом году 29-го июля, мы просим Их пробудится и до Радхаштами принимать поклонение.



"Божественная чета, Шри Радха и Кришна, - свет моей жизни. Длится ли еще моя жизнь, или смерть стоит на пороге, у меня нет иного прибежища, кроме Них." (Наротама даса Тхакур)

29-е июля, воскресенье, - Пробуждение Божеств Шри Шри Радха Шьямасундары (можно поститься до полудня)

13.30 – первый даршан, арати
14.00 – абхишека Божеств Шри Шри Радхи Шьямасундары
15.00 – воскресная программа в пандале
19.30 – джхулан-ятра (качание Божеств на качелях)

Джхулан-ятра в нашем храме будет проходить каждый вечер с 29-го июля по 2-е августа включительно.

Особенным в этом году будет то, что при поклонении Их Светлостям мы сможем молить Их о скорейшей постройке большого храма и успешном приходе в наш город мраморных Божеств Шри Шри Радха-Мадхавы из Джайпура! Так же, благодаря месяцу Пурушоттама, Их Светлости будут давать Свой Даршан на целый месяц больше!

Дополнительня информация на сайте dayalnitay.ru

Фотографии Шри Шри Радха-Шьямасундары можно увидеть тут: http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...d=99&Itemid=66

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

В этом году Баларама-пурнима выпадает на 2-е августа. Московским вайшнавам особенно повезло, так как они смогут отметить этот день с Е.М. Рохинисутой прабху. Вместе со славой одного из самых блестящих проповедников, Рохинисута прабху известен своим очень возвышенным поклонением Божествам Кришна-Балараме. Велика вероятность того, что на фестиваль привезет свои Божества, что бы преданные могли предложить Им свое служение.



Шрила Прабхупада открывает нам знание о могуществе и милости Господа Баларамы: «Меч знания дает Кришна, и когда человек служит гуру и Кришне, держа этот меч, Баларама дает такому человеку силу. Баларама—это Нитьянанда; человек должен принять меч знания от Кришны и получить силу от Баларамы. Поэтому мы поклоняемся Кришне-Балараме во Вриндаване».

"Господь Баларама – первая экспансия Верховной Личности Бога, которая называется ваибхава-пракаша. Он помогает Кришне в Его играх в духовном мире, оказывая Ему многообразное служение. Описывается, что различия между Кришной и Баларамой весьма незначительны. У Господа Кришны темный цвет кожи, а у Господа Баларамы – светлый, белый. Кришна играет на флейте, а Баларама – на рожке. Также у Баларамы есть определенное настроение – бхакта-абхиман: Он считает Себя слугой Господа." (Из лекции Ниранджаны Свами)

Предварительное расписание и бюджет праздника:

7.30 - Даршан Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты
8.00 - Лекция по "Шримад Бхагаватам"
12.00 - прерывание поста
15.00 - абхишека Господа Баларамы
16.30 - пир
18.00 - лекция Е.М. Рохини-суты прабху
20.00 - Маха-арати и Джхулан-ятра

Расходы на праздник: 260 000 руб

- цветы 25 000 руб
- пир для Божеств 20 000 руб
- абхишека 15 000 руб
- пир для преданных 100 000 руб
- компенсация хоз. расходов храма 100 000 руб

О том как служить Кришна-Балараме, как Им молится, что любят эти Божества можно прочитать на сайте http://www.krishna.com.ua/content/view/332/38/
*
Шри Шри Кришна-Баларам ки джай!*

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

В Павитропани экадаши в московском храме началось поклонение Шри Шри Радха-Шьямасундаре! Вплоть до Радхаштами Их Светлости будут принимать наше служение!

В пятницу, 27-го июля, преданные посвятили маха-киртан пробуждению Их Светлостей. На следующий день устроили генеральную уборку храма. Отмывали стены, потолки, разбирали даже сам алтарь. И, конечно же, чистили сотни килограммов овощей, что бы накормить всех, кто придет на праздник.





Утром Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж и известный доктор Танмай Госвами провели специальную ягью по этому поводу. Для удовольствия Господа была прочитана знаменитая молитва Вишну-сахасра-нама-стотра (1000 имен Вишну). Так же, для устранения препятствий в служении вайшнавы решили устроить марафон на 72 часа по чтению Нарасимха мантр.



И вот настало время первого Даршана. Матаджи Веда-прия посвятила этому событию такие строки: «Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху спросил: "Какой из многообразных видов медитации необходим для всех живых существ?" Шрила Рамананда Рай ответил: "Главная обязанность каждого живого существа - медитировать на лотосные стопы Радхи и Кришны" ("Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита", Мадхья, 8.253)

Шьямасундара, загадочный и прекрасный темноликий юноша, наслаждается Своими играми в вечной обители Вриндавана. Он – Верховный Господь, источник всех вселенных и того, что находится за их пределами. Его энергии и проявления безграничны. Все, что есть прекрасного, могущественного, мудрого в этом мире и за его пределами – все это лишь слабый отблеск достояний Бога. Но Он выше всего этого. Он не ходит на работу. Он не проводит Свое время награждая праведников и карая грешников. Он не творит и не уничтожает. Все это делают Его экспансии и энергии. А Он живет простой и на первый взгляд скромной жизнью на Голоке Вриндаване, высшей планете духовного мира.Приходя как Божество, Кришна соглашается принимать наше несовершенное поклонение, столь далекое от любви жителей Голоки Вриндаваны. Он наблюдает как мы медленно, по маленькому кусочку отскребываем грязь от своего сердца, ожидая, когда мы, наконец, избавимся от стремления «наслаждаться» в материальном мире, и твердо решим вернуться к Нему. И говорится, что на каждый наш шаг к Нему, Господь делает 100 шагов навстречу.



Когда-нибудь в Москве построят огромный храм, и установят в нем прекрасные, большие Божества Шри Шри Радхи-Мадхавы. Но не раньше, чем Мадхава (Он же Кришна или Шьямасундара) решит, что мы готовы принять Его и Его Божественную Возлюбленную. Для этого Он явился в Москву в облике Шри Шри Радхи-Шьямасундары. Эти удивительной красоты Божества принимают наше поклонение всего месяц в году – от Павитропани-экадаши до Радхаштами. Для Их удовольствия и нашего очищения проводятся различные «вриндаванские» праздники – Джулан-ятра, Джанмаштами, Радхаштами. Но в течение этого месяца каждый день превращается в маленький праздник – потому что такова природа Вриндавана, который всегда приходит вместе с Радхой и Кришной.

«Девушки Вриндавана, гопи, — это верховные богини процветания. А наслаждается всем во Вриндаване Верховная Личность Бога, Кришна. Все деревья там — это деревья желаний, а земля состоит из трансцендентного философского камня. Вода там словно нектар, каждое слово — это песня, каждый шаг — танец, а флейта — неизменная спутница Кришны. Все там пронизано сиянием трансцендентного блаженства. Поэтому Вриндавана-дхама — единственная обитель безоблачного счастья».



После первого Даршана была абхишека, замечательные киртаны, прекрасная Кришна-катха с участием Амриты прабху и Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, пир и, конечно, сокровенная церемония Джхулан-ятра. День пробуждения Божеств прошел на удивительном подъеме и теперь до Радхаштами мы сможем служить этой прекрасной чете- Шри Шри Радха-Шьямасундаре!

Приходите Они ждут вас!

Фотографии с праздника: http://foto.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/3909/

Страница Божеств: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sri-Sr...64695083546582

----------


## Евгений123

Здравствуйте! Я хочу вам предложить отличную компанию Цветыш, которая осуществляет доставку цветов по Москве.Букеты шикарные, и тем более есть очень выгодное предложение- 101 роза за 2900 рублей. Желаю прекрасно проводить праздники с красивыми цветами.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие преданные!
С 19 по 28 января 2013 года
в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты
пройдет фестиваль с участием почетных гостей,
участников Национального Совета, а именно:
Е. С. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами, Е. С. Ниранджана Свами,
Е. С. Бхактивайбхава Свами, Е. С. Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами,
Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Е. С. Нитай Чайтанья Госвами,
Е.М. Адити Дукха-ха Прабху, Е.М. Харидев Прабху

Расписание утренних лекций по <<Шримад-Бхагаватам>> (с 8:00 до 9:00)
19.01 (Сб.) - Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
20.01 (Вс.) - Е.М. Харидев Прабху
21.01 (Пн.) - Е. С. Нитай Чайтанья Госвами
22.01 (Вт.) - Е. С. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами
23.01 (Ср.) - Е. С. Бхактивайбхава Свами
24.01 (Чт.) - Е. С. Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами
25.01 (Пт.) - Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
26.01 (Сб.) - Е. С. Ниранджана Свами
27.01 (Вс.) - Е. С. Бхактивайбхава Свами
28.01 (Пн.) - Е. С. Нитай Чайтанья Госвами

Каждый вечер Маха-киртаны с 18 до 20
с участием Е.М. Адити Дукха-хи Прабху

27 января Воскресная программа с участием:
Е. С. Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами, Е. С. Ниранджаны Свами
и Е. С. Бхакти Бринга Говинды Свами

Это предварительное расписание, возможны изменения!
Ответственный: Адоши Дарши Нитай дас
+7 (926) 0-108-089

----------


## Aniruddha das

Сегодня, 25 января, в пятничном киртане , который проходит с 17:00 в храме "на Динамо" примет участие Е.С. Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами Махарадж! Приезжайте обязательно!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Измененное расписание фестиваля с участием почетных гостей,
участников Национального Совета
с 19 по 28 января 2013 года
в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты

Расписание утренних лекций по <<Шримад-Бхагаватам>>
(с 8:00 до 9:00)
19.01 (Сб.) - Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
20.01 (Вс.) - Е.М. Харидев Прабху
21.01 (Пн.) - Е. С. Нитай Чайтанья Госвами
22.01 (Вт.) - Е. С. Бхактиведанта Садху Свами
23.01 (Ср.) - Е. С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
24.01 (Чт.) - Е. С. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами
25.01 (Пт.) - Е.М. Медини Пати Прабху
26.01 (Сб.) - Е. С. Ниранджана Свами
27.01 (Вс.) - Е.М. Ачьютатма Прабху
28.01 (Пн.) - Е. С. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами

Каждый вечер Маха-киртаны с 18 до 20
с участием Е.М. Адити Дукха-хи Прабху

27 января Воскресная программа с участием:
Е. С. Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами, Е. С. Ниранджаны Свами
и Е. С. Бхакти Бринга Говинды Свами

Ответственный: Адоши Дарши Нитай дас
+7 (926) 0-108-089

----------


## Aniruddha das

нитйананда намастубхйам премананда-прадайине
калау калмаша-нашайа джахнава-патайе намах

Я предлагаю поклоны Шри Нитьянанде Прабху, господину Джахнавы-деви. Он
раздает блаженство божественной любви и уничтожает скверну века Кали.

22-е февраля, пятница – Явление Господа Варахи

10.00 - генеральная уборка храма
16.00 – пятничный Маха-киртан
17.00 – абхишека Господа Варахи (омывают только дважды-инициированные преданные)
за подготовку абхишеки отвечают преданные из Проекта нового храма.
19.00 – Гаура-арати
20.00 - угощение

23-е февраля, суббота - Явление Господа Нитьянанды

13.00 - абхишека Божества Даял-Нитай (условие участия - вайшнавская
одежда, тилака, улыбка)
за подготовку абхишеки отвечают преданные с нама-хаты Степана Плотникова
16.00 – угощение в честь Господа Нитьянанды
17.00 - обсуждение Славы Господа Нитьянанды
19.30 - Маха-арати

24-е февраля, воскресенье -

13.00 - маха-ягья в честь Господа Варахи
15.00 – выход Божеств в пандал
16.00 - лекция
18.00 – воскресный пир

Бюджет праздника:

Цветы - 45 000 руб (на оба праздника)
Пир Божествам - 40 000 руб
Абхишека Господа Варахи - 10 000 руб
Абхишека Нитьянанды - 20 000 руб
Новые одежды Божествам - 20 000 руб
Обед для служащих и добровольцев 22-го  - 8 000 руб
Угощение преданных 22-го февраля - 9 000 руб
Угощение преданных 23-го февраля  - 15 000 руб
Пир 24-го февраля  – 50 000 руб
Электричество и обогрев храма и пандала (на неделю) - 115 000 руб
Хоз. расходы - 40 000 руб
Прочие расходы – 190 000 руб

Всего расходов - 562 000 руб

Свой взнос на организацию праздника вы можете сделать в Отделе приема пожертвований храма.

Почитайте о славе Господа Нитьянанды:
http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...id=6&Itemid=54
Фотографии с праздника в прошлом году:
http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?v...lery&Itemid=86

Если вы захотите своей нама-хатой или другой группой взять ответственность за подготовку той или иной церемонии, напишите Вишну-рате дасу  vishnurata@mail.ru

Помощь в организации праздника - Адоша-Дарши-Нитай дас +79260108089

----------


## Aniruddha das

12-го декабря вайшнавы отмечают день явления "Бхагавад-Гиты". Подробнее об этом празднике можно почитать на сайте: http://dayalnitay.ru/index.php?optio...8-24&Itemid=58

В связи с этим в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты пройдут праздничные мероприятия по следующей программе:

Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж прочитает семинар по "Бхагавад-гите" 4, 9, 11, 12 , 23 и 25 декабря с 18 до 19 часов 
12-го декабря традиционная маха-ягья с воспеванием всех стихов "Бхагавад-Гиты" пройдет по следующему расписанию:
13.30 - начало киртана
14.00 - начало ягьи
17.00 - небольшое угощение 
18.00 - продолжение семинара Госвами Махараджа
20.00 - маха-арати
В течении семинара Госвами Махараджа, воскресной программы 8-го декабря и праздника 12-го декабря вайшнавы смогут покупать книги на подарки друзьям и делать пожертвования на раздачу книг в качестве подарка гостям фестиваля "Голока-фест" 15-го декабря
Не пропустите этот самый благоприятный день Явления "Бхагавад-Гиты"!

"Благодая чтению Шри Гиты с преданностью тотчас же искореняются все грехи, возникающие из оскорбительного поведения или слов, от приема запретных продуктов, и от греховной деятельности, побуждаемой чувствами и совершенной сознательно или несознательно при выполнении ежедневных обязанностей..." (Шримад Бхагавад-гита-махатмйа)

Фотографии с празднования Гита-джаянти прошлых лет:
http://my.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/photo?album_id=331

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы! Приглашаем вас принять участие в праздновании Гита-Джаянти, дня явления "Бхагавад-Гиты" 12-го декабря! 

Подробнее об этом празднике можно почитать на сайте: http://dayalnitay.ru/index.php?optio...8-24&Itemid=58

Расписание:

13.30 - начало киртана
14.00 - начало ягьи
17.00 - небольшое угощение
18.00 - продолжение семинара Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа
20.00 - маха-арати

В течении праздника вайшнавы смогут покупать книги на подарки друзьям и делать пожертвования на раздачу книг в качестве подарка гостям фестиваля "Голока-фест" 15-го декабря

Не пропустите этот самый благоприятный день Явления "Бхагавад-Гиты"!

Прославление "Бхагавад-Гиты" в "Гита-Махатмье":

Благодая чтению Шри Гиты с преданностью тотчас же искореняются все грехи, возникающие из оскорбительного поведения или слов, от приема запретных продуктов, и от греховной деятельности, побуждаемой чувствами и совершенной сознательно или несознательно при выполнении ежедневных обязанностей

Если человек читает „Бхагавад-Гиту“ со всей искренностью и серьезностью, то по милости Господа он избавится от всех последствий своих прошлых грехов.

Человек может каждый день омываться водой, чтобы смыть с себя грязь, но если он хотя бы единожды совершит омовение в водах „Бхагавад-Гиты“, что подобна священным водам Ганги, то вся грязь материальной жизни будет смыта с него раз и навсегда.

Поскольку «Бхагавад-Гита» рассказана Верховной Личностью Бога, нет никакой необходимости читать какие-либо другие произведения ведической литературы. Достаточно просто внимательно и регулярно слушать и читать «Бхагавад-Гиту». В наш век люди так погрязли в мирских делах, что не в состоянии прочесть все ведические писания. Но в этом и нет необходимости. Вполне достаточно одной «Бхагавад-Гиты», так как эта книга — квинтэссенция всех ведических произведений, прежде всего потому, что ее поведал Сам Верховный Господь.

Если человек, который пьет воду из Ганги, обретает освобождение, то что говорить о том, кто пьет нектар „Бхагавад-Гиты“? В „Бхагавад-Гите“ собран весь нектар „Махабхараты“, и она сошла с уст Самого Кришны, изначального Вишну.

Эта „Гитопанишад“, „Бхагавад-Гита“, содержащая квинтэссенцию всех Упанишад, подобна корове, которую доит Господь Кришна, прославленный пастушок. Арджуну же сравнивают с теленком. Вот почему мудрецы и чистые преданные Господа должны пить подобное нектару молоко „Бхагавад-Гиты“.

Фотографии с празднования Гита-джаянти прошлых лет:
http://my.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/photo?album_id=331

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие преданные!

Воскресная программа 15 декабря пройдёт на фестивале Goloka Fest на стадионе в "Лужниках". В храме на Динамо в этот день мероприятий  не будет.

Расписание фестиваля:

14-00 - открытие
14-20 - киртан Е.М. Адоша Дарши Нитая прабху
15-00 - приветствие Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа и Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами Махараджа
15-50 - театральное представление
16-10 - киртан Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами Махараджа
17-00 - выступление Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа и Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами Махараджа
18-00 - киртан
19-00 - раздача "Говардхана" и подарков гостям

Праздничная программа включает:

Фантастическое лазерное шоу
Камерный оркестр, сопровождающий киртаны
Самый большой в мире вегетарианский торт весом 1000 кг. (который на ваших глазах будет занесён в книгу рекордов Гиннесса)
Удивительные танцы от театра «Манджари»
Карнавальное шествие
Как добраться до места: Cтадион Дружба (СК Лужники) Адрес: г. Москва, Лужнецкая наб., 24, стр. 5, метро Воробьёвы горы, выход последний вагон из центра, и 5 минут пешком по Лужнецкой набережной. Второй подъезд по ходу движения.

Подробности по телефонам:

+7 962 912 7026
+7 905 564 0559

Ждём Вас!

----------


## Костя

12го Гиту рецитируют с переводом или как? Харе Кришна!

----------


## Aniruddha das

> 12го Гиту рецитируют с переводом или как? Харе Кришна!


Нет, на санскрите, во время ягьи, и после каждой шлоки делается подношение в огонь.

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы! Приглашаем вас на празднование Явления Гопода Нитьянанды!

"Я выражаю почтение Господу Нитьянанде, Верховной Личности Бога, обладателю необычайных и безграничных достояний. По воле Шри Нитьянанды Прабху даже глупец может постичь Его природу." (Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрита)

11-е февраля, вторник, Вараха-двадаши

15.00 – предложение 108 блюд (вы также можете приготовить что-то дома и принести для Господа Нитьянанды)
16.30 – ягья в честь Господа Варахи и Господа Нитьянанды
18.00 – лекция
19.00 – арати

12-е февраля, среда, Нитьянанда-траедаши

7.45 – Гуру-пуджа Шрилы Прабхупады
8.00 – Даршан Божеств, киртан
8.30 – лекция по «Шримад Бхагаватам»
14.00 – абхишека Господа Нитьянанды и Шалаграма Вараха-дева
17.00 – небольшое, по причине скорого переезда Божеств, угощение
19.00 – маха-арати

Бюджет:

Цветы – 20 000 руб
Бхога для Божеств – 20 000 руб
Абхишека Божеств - 10 000 руб
Ягья - 5 000 руб
Новые одежды для Божеств - 15 000 руб
Пир для преданных – 25 000 руб
Поддержание помещений – 60 000 руб

Итого – 155 000 руб

Руководство храма будет очень признательно за финансовую помощь в организации праздника накануне переезда храма!

Для вдохновения перед праздником можно почитать о славе Господа Нитьянанды: http://www.krishna.ru/books/prabhupa...-balarama.html

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы!
Приглашаем вас на празднование Гаура-пурнимы в наш новый центр по адресу: Куусинена 19А

Расписание Гаура-пурнимы 2014

15-е марта, суббота

10.00 - генеральная уборка перед праздником
16.00 - киртан с группой "Санкиртана-лила"
19.00 - Гаура-арати, церемония Адхиваса 

16-е марта, воскресенье 

Мангала-арати - 4.30
Даршан Божеств - 8.00
Гауранга-катха - 9.00
Символическое открытие нового центра, перерезание красной ленты - 11.45
Праздничная ягья - 12.00
Маха-абхишека - 13.00
Праздничная программа (в концертном зале) - 15.00
Лекция Шрилы Гопала Кришна Госвами - 16.00
Концерт, презентация нового альбома группы "Санкиртана-лила",
Спектакль - 18.00
Начало раздачи прасада в алтарной - 19.00
Маха-арати - 21.00

Внимание! В программе возможны изменения! Следите, пожалуйста, за рассылкой.

Бюджет:

Цветы - 40000 руб
Новые одежды для Божеств - 15000 руб
Пир для Божеств - 25000 руб
Пир для преданных - 72000 руб
Церемония Адхиваса 15.03 - 7000 руб
Ягья - 5000 руб
Маха-абхишека - 20000 руб
Аренда концертного зала - 60000 руб
Украшение зала и алтарной - 70000 руб
Хоз. нужды и текущие расходы - 100000 руб

Итого: 414 000 руб

Дорогие вайшнавы! Учитывая большие расходы храма на переезд, фестиваль очень нуждается в вашей финансовой помощи! Сделать взнос в организацию фестиваля и получить информацию вы можете в секретариате центра.
Телефон секретариата:
+7 (499) 608-12-49 (стационарный); +7 (909) 935-16-79 (мобильный)

Фотографии с праздника прошлого года:
http://my.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/photo?album_id=4426

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы! 

Приглашаем вас отметить замечательный фестиваль Рама-навами в Индийском культурном центре Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты!

Почетные гости праздника - Шрила Ниранджана Свами и Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами!

"Безупречную славу Господа Рамачандры, что сводит на нет последствия любых грехов, воспевают повсюду, как расхваливают нарядное одеяние слона, везде одерживающего победу. Великие святые, такие как Маркандея Риши, и ныне воздают хвалу добродетелям Шри Рамы, когда посещают собрания великих императоров, подобных Махарадже Юдхиштхире. Все святые цари и все полубоги, включая Господа Шиву и Господа Брахму, выражают почтение Господу, падая ниц перед Ним. Я тоже припадаю к Его лотосным стопам." (Ш.Б.9.11.21)

8-е апреля, вторник

16.00 - ягья
17.00 - лекция
19.00 - Маха-арати
20.00 - угощение

13-е апреля, воскресенье

Даршан Божеств - 8.00
Лекция - 9.00
Абхишека - 13.00
Праздничная программа (в концертном зале) - 15.00
Лекция - 16.00
Концерт с участием театра "Матхура" - 18.00
Маха-арати - 21.00

Внимание! В программе возможны изменения!

Бюджет:

Цветы - 40 000 руб
Пир для Божеств - 15 000 руб
Угощение для преданных 8-го апреля - 20 000 руб
Пир для преданных 13-го апреля - 72 000 руб
Ягья - 5 000 руб
Абхишека - 10 000 руб
Аренда концертного зала - 60 000 руб
Украшение зала и алтарной - 30 000 руб
Хоз.нужды - 50 000 руб
Поддержание Центра несколько дней до 
и после фестиваля - 400 000 руб

Итого: 702 000 руб

Дорогие вайшнавы! Учитывая тот факт, что Божества только переехали в новое место, и мы все еще продолжаем работы по обустройству, ваша помощь в организации и финансировании праздника очень востребована!

Освежить в памяти историю Явления Господа Рамачандры можно почитав "Шримад Бхагаватам": http://www.vyasa.ru/books/ShrimadBhagavatam/?id=485
Фотографии празднования Рама-навами прошлых лет: http://my.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/photo?album_id=747

Дополнительная информация:

+7 (499) 608-12-49 и +7 (909) 935-16-79 

Адрес:

Метро "Полежаевская", улица Куусинена 19-а

Ждём вас!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы!

5-го апреля, в субботу, приглашаем вас в Центр индийской культуры Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты отметить день явления священной реки Ямуны, Ямуна-джаянти!



В этот день в 16 часов мы будем петь киртан и проведем ягью с чтением Ямуна-кавачи.

Ямуна кавача
(Из «Гарга-самхиты» 4.16.1-14)
«Ямуна-кавача» защищает человека от натисков майи, чтобы можно было находиться в чистом состоянии сознания для служения Господу Кришне. Все имена в «Ямуна-каваче» являются именами Ямуны Деви.

Teкст 1
шри-мандхата-увача
йамунайах кришна-раджнйах кавачам сарвато'малам
дехи махйам маха-бхага дхарайишйамй ахам сада

Царь Шри Мандхата сказал: «О удачливая душа, пожалуйста, даруй мне возвышенную и несравненную кавачу Шри Ямуны, царицы Господа Кришны. Я всегда буду трепетно хранить её».

Teкст 2
шри-саурабхир увача
йамунайач ча кавачам сарва-ракшакарам нринам
чатус-падартха-дам сакшач шрину раджан маха-мате

Шри Саубхари ответил: «О благородный царь, пожалуйста, услышь «Ямуна-кавачу», которая дарует защиту от всех опасностей и позволяет достичь четыре цели человеческой жизни (дхарму, артху, каму и мокшу).

Teкст 3
кришнам чатур-бхуджам чйамам пундарика-далекшанам
ратха-стхам сундарим дхйатва дхарайет кавачам татах

Нужно медитировать на темную, четырехрукую, прекрасную, с лотосоподобными глазами Ямуну, восседающую на колеснице. Так нужно медитировать во время повторения этой кавачи.

Teкст 4
снатах пурва-мукхо мауни крита-сандхйах кушасане
кучаир баддха-шикхо випрах патхед ваи свастикасанах

Брахман должен принять омовение, повернуться лицом на восток, воздерживаясь от праджалпы, вознести сандхйа-молитвы, сесть в свастика-асану на подстилку из травы куша, связать свои волосы травой куша и произнести следующие слова.

Teкст 5
йамуна ме ширах пату кришна нетра-двайам сада
шйама бхру-бхагга-дешам ча насикам нака-васини

«Пусть Ямуна всегда защищает мою голову. Пусть Кришна всегда защищает мои глаза. Пусть Шьяма защитит мои брови. Пусть Накавасини (та, которая живёт в небесах) защищает мой нос.

Teкст 6
каполау пату ме сакшат парамананда-рупини
кришна-вамамса-самбхута пату карна-двайам мама

Пусть Парамананда-рупини (та, чей облик исполнен высшего блаженства) милостиво защитит мои щёки. Пусть Кришна-вамамша-самбхута (та, которая появилась из левого плеча Кришны) защитит мои уши.

Teкст 7
адхарау пату калинди чибукам сурйа-канйака
йама-сваса кандхарам ча хридайам ме маха-нади

Пусть Калинди (дочь царя Калинда) защитит мои губы, и пусть Сурья-каньяка (дочь Солнца) защитит мой подбородок. Пусть Яма-сваса (сестра Ямараджа) защитит мою шею. Пусть Маха-нади (великая река) защитит мою грудь.

Teкст 8
кришна-прийа пату приштхим татини ме бхуджа-двайам
шрони-татам ча су-крони катим ме чару-даршана

Пусть Кришна-прия (та, кто очень дорога Кришне) всегда защищает мою спину. Пусть Татини (имеющая красивые берега) защитит мои руки. Пусть Сукрони (дивнобёдрая) защитит мой стан слева, справа и спереди. Пусть Чару-даршана (очаровательная на вид) защитит мою поясницу.

Teкст 9
уру двайам ту рамбхорур джануни тва аггхри-бхедини
гулпхау расешвари пату падау папа-прахарини

Пусть Рамбхору (имеющая округлые бёдра) защитит мои бедра. Пусть Ангхри-бхедини (та, чьи стопы очень красивы) защитит мои колени. Пусть Расешвари (царица танца раса), защитит мои лодыжки. Пусть Папа-прахарини (уничтожающая грехи) защитит мои стопы.

Teкст 10
антар бахир адхач чордхвам дишасу видишасу ча
самантат пату джагатах парипурнатама-прийа

Пусть Парипурнатама-прия (возлюбленная Верховного Господа) защитит меня от всего неблагоприятного, что есть внизу и вверху, снаружи и внутри, и в восьми направлениях вселенной.

Teкст 11
идам шри-йамунайаш ча кавачам парамадбхутам
даша-варам патхед бхактйа нирдхано дханаван бхавет

Бедняк, который десять раз с преданностью будет произносить эту чудесную Ямуна-кавачу, станет богатым.

Teкст 12
трибхир масаих патхед дхиман брахмачари митачанах
сарва-раджйадхипатйам ча прапйате натра самшайах

Тот разумный брахмачари, который, ограничивая себя каждый день, принимает немного пищи в течение трех месяцев, произнося эту кавачу, достигнет вечного духовного царства. В этом нет никаких сомнений.

Teкст 13
дашоттара-шатам нитйам три-масавадхи бхактитах
йах патхет прайато бхутва тасйа ким ким на джайате

Чего невозможно достичь тому, кто с великой преданностью в течение трех месяцев будет петь эту кавачу сто десять раз с чистой преданностью?

Teкст 14
йах патхет пратар уттхайа сарва-тиртха-пхалам лабхет
анте враджет парам дхама голокам йоги-дурлабхам

Человек, который поднимается рано утром и произносит Ямуна-кавачу, достигнет результатов паломничества по всем святым местам. В конце своей жизни, он уйдёт на Шри Голоку, в высшую обитель, которую не могут достичь даже великие йоги».

----------


## shyamavallabha.dd

Скажите, пожалуйста, а возможна ли прямая видеотрансляция в интернет с праздника Раманавами? Хотя бы с лекции, которую будет читать Махарадж?

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы! 

Приглашаем вас отметить замечательный фестиваль Рама-навами в Индийском культурном центре Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты!

Почетные гости праздника - Шрила Ниранджана Свами и Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами!

"Безупречную славу Господа Рамачандры, что сводит на нет последствия любых грехов, воспевают повсюду, как расхваливают нарядное одеяние слона, везде одерживающего победу. Великие святые, такие как Маркандея Риши, и ныне воздают хвалу добродетелям Шри Рамы, когда посещают собрания великих императоров, подобных Махарадже Юдхиштхире. Все святые цари и все полубоги, включая Господа Шиву и Господа Брахму, выражают почтение Господу, падая ниц перед Ним. Я тоже припадаю к Его лотосным стопам." (Ш.Б.9.11.21)

12-е апреля, суббота

Подготовка помещений, уборка территории, подготовка овощей - с 10 часов

13-е апреля, воскресенье

Даршан Божеств - 8.00
Лекция - 9.00
Абхишека - 13.00
Праздничная программа (в концертном зале) - 15.00
Лекция - 16.00
Концерт с участием театра "Матхура" и группы "Гопал-бхаджан" - 18.00
Маха-арати - 21.00

Бюджет:

Цветы - 40 000 руб
Пир для Божеств - 15 000 руб
Пир для преданных 13-го апреля - 92 000 руб
Абхишека - 10 000 руб
Аренда концертного зала - 60 000 руб
Украшение зала и алтарной - 30 000 руб
Хоз.нужды - 50 000 руб
Поддержание Центра несколько дней до и после фестиваля - 400 000 руб

Итого: 697 000 руб

Дорогие вайшнавы! Учитывая тот факт, что Божества только переехали в новое место, и мы все еще продолжаем работы по обустройству, ваша помощь в организации и финансировании праздника очень востребована!

Освежить в памяти историю Явления Господа Рамачандры можно почитав "Шримад Бхагаватам": http://www.vyasa.ru/books/ShrimadBhagavatam/?id=485
Фотографии празднования Рама-навами прошлых лет: http://my.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/photo?album_id=747

Дополнительная информация:

+7 (499) 608-12-49 и +7 (909) 935-16-79 

Адрес:

Метро "Полежаевская" улица Куусинена 19-а

Ждём вас!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы!

Приглашаем вас 12-го апреля, в субботу, на вечер памяти, посвященный одному из пионеров движения Сознания Кришны в СССР Амбариши прабху. Программа пройдёт в Центре индийской культуры по адресу улица Куусинена дом 19-а в 17 часов.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Скажите, пожалуйста, а возможна ли прямая видеотрансляция в интернет с праздника Раманавами? Хотя бы с лекции, которую будет читать Махарадж?



http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/46107461 запись лекции Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами 
Пароль: sadhusanga

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы!

Приглашаем вас в наш центр на метро Полежаевская 15-го апреля, вторник, к 16 часам, на программу, посвященную Хануман-джаянти, явлению великого преданного Господа Рамы, Ханумана!

Многие индусы обращают свои молитвы к этой личности с целью получить материальные благословения. В одной из наиболее популярных в Индии молитв, "Хануман-чалисе", говорится:

"О Хануман! Повторяя твое имя, можно избавиться от всех болезней. Можно избавиться от всевозможных проблем. Медитируя на тебя, о Хануман, можно защититься от всех опасностей. Ты лучший среди преданных Рамы, и любые аскезы тебе нипочем! Никто не может сравниться с тобой в служении Раме!
Ты исполняешь все желания преданных, награждая их удивительными дарами."

Многим преданным в наше время приходится решать множество проблем, поэтому такое обращение к Хануману тоже возможно, но, всё-таки, Гаудия-вайшнавам ближе настроение слуги:

вичитра-сева данам хи
Хануман-прабхритишв иха
прабхох прасадо бхактешу
матах садбхир на четарат

"Святые мудрецы говорят, что по-настоящему милость Господа проявляется в том, что Он дает возможность служить Ему. Подобное благословение Господь дарует Своим преданным, таким как Хануман. Все остальное не является Его милостью".
(Прахлада Махарадж, "Брихад-бхагаватамритам" 1.4.23)

В таком умонастроении, желая развить совершенную преданность, мы проведем ягью, воспевая 108 имен Ханумана.

На ягью можно приносить фрукты, топленое масло, цветы и пожертвования на поклонение Божествам.

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы!

Приглашаем вас отметить праздник Нарасимха-чатурдаши в Центре индийской культуры Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты.

11-е мая, воскресенье

12.00 - ягья в честь пробуждения Мурти Господа Нарасимхи

13-е мая, Нарасимха-чатурдаши

8.00 - праздничный Даршан Божеств
9.00 - обсуждение Славы Нарасимха-дева
16.00 - абхишека
18.00 - лекция
19.30 - маха-арати
20.30 - угощение

17-е мая, суббота

15.00 - Нарасимха-маха-ягья
17.00 - лекция
19.00 - Гаура-арати
20.00 - угощение

18-е мая, воскресенье

Большой праздник в Лужниках:
http://www.krishna.ru/news/15-news/4...isimhadev.html

Бюджет праздника в Центре индийской культуры (без учета фестиваля в Лужниках):

Ягья 11-го мая - 5 000 руб
Воскресная программа 11-го мая - 50 000 руб
Новые одежды для Божеств - 20 000 руб
Цветы на все дни праздника - 50 000 руб
Пир для Божеств - 25 000 руб
Абхишека - 10 000 руб
Угощение преданных 13-го мая (400 человек) - 20 000 руб
Ягья 17-го мая - 5 000 руб
Угощение 17-го мая (150 человек) - 5 000 руб
Поддержание Центра в течении недели - 400 000 руб

Итого: 590 000 руб

Примечание:
При внесении средств в отдел приема пожертвований указывайте, пожалуйста, на какие цели вы переедаете средства. Для удобства отчетности у фестиваля в Центре индийской культуры и фестиваля в "Лужниках" разные счета! 

Фотографии Ананда-Говинды прабху с прошлогоднего фестиваля:
http://www.krishna.ru/news/15-news/3...aturdashi.html

Адрес Центра индийской культуры:
Метро "Полежаевская" улица Куусинена 19-а

Дополнительная информация:
+7 (499) 608-12-49 и +7 (909) 935-16-79 

От лица оргкомитета праздника, ваш слуга, Вишну-рата Дас.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы! Приглашаем вас 8-го мая в наш Центр индийской культуры на метро Полежаевская отметить день явления Шримати Джахнави деви и Шримати Ситы деви!

Мы попросили ученика Шрилы Прабхупады, Махадьюти прабху, прочитать лекцию в 17.30, а после Гаура-арати мы совершим небольшую абхишеку и раздадим небольшое угощение.

С собой можно принести цветы и фрукты. Расходы на организацию этого фестиваля составят около 10 000 руб, мы будем очень благодарны вам, если вы поможете нам организовать это подношение для Божеств. Также нам очень нужна помощь в организации киртана!

Несколько слов, прославляющих этих Святых Личностей.

Молитвы из «Виласа-майи» Бхактивинода Тхакура:

«О Шри Джахнави-деви, пожалуйста, будь милостива к этому слуге, уничтожь его страдания и избавь от них. Приняв прибежище на лодке твоих стоп, я обязательно переплыву на другой берег океана рождений и смерти. Ты – энергия Господа Нитьянанды, ты - учитель преданности Господа Кришны, пожалуйста, даруй древо желаний твоих лотосных стоп. Скольких грешников ты освободила, этот попрошайка не более значителен, чем горстка пепла, просит милости у твоих лотосных стоп».

Две жены Шри Нитьянанды – Шри Вашудха и Шри Джахнави Деви – были экспансиями вечных спутниц Господа Баларамы – Варуни и Ревати. После ухода Панча-таттвы и многих вечных спутников Господа Чайтаньи они впервые провели фестиваль Гаура-пурнимы Кхетури. На первую такую Санкиртана-махотсаву собрались тысячи последователей Господа Гауранги. Они отпраздновали день явления Гауранги, устроив грандиозный киртан и безудержные танцы. Во время праздника были установлены шесть пар Божеств. Шри Джахнави Мата приготовила божественное угощение и сама раздавала его всем вайшнавам. Во время киртана Нароттама даса Тхакура взору всех присутствующих и к их безмерному ликованию неожиданно явились Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, Шри Нитьянанда Прабху и все Их спутники.

Ма Джахнава, как ее нежно называли бхакты, путешествовала по Враджа-мандале и Гаура-мандале. Нитьянанду-сварупини (это было еще одним именем Джахнави Деви) переполняло према-Бхакти. Своей сострадательной проповедью она даровала освобождение множеству безбожников и прочих грешников.

"Шримад Бхагаватам" Песнь 9, глава 10 "Деяния Верховного Господа Рамачандры":

ТЕКСТ 27

на ваи веда маха-бхага
бхаван кама-вашам гатах
теджо 'нубхавам ситайа
йена нито дашам имам

О баловень судьбы (Равана), охваченный вожделением, ты не смог по достоинству оценить могущество Ситы. Проклятый ею, ты утратил все величие и погиб от руки Господа Рамачандры.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Не только Сита обладает могуществом, но любая женщина, которая следует по ее стопам, тоже становится такой же могущественной. Тому есть много примеров в ведических писаниях. Но всякий раз, когда в них заходит речь об идеальной целомудренной женщине, упоминается имя матери Ситы. Мандодари, жена Раваны, тоже была очень целомудренной. Драупади также входит в число пяти самых целомудренных женщин. Если мужчины должны следовать примеру таких великих душ, как Брахма и Нарада, то женщинам нужно идти по стопам таких идеальных жен, как Сита, Мандодари и Драупади. Храня целомудрие и оставаясь верной своему мужу, женщина обретает невероятное, сверхъестественное могущество. Правила морали гласят, что мужчина не должен с вожделением смотреть на чужих жен. Матриват пара-дарешу: разумный мужчина относится к чужой жене, как к своей матери. Этот совет содержится в «чанакья-шлоке» (10):

матриват пара-дарешу
пара-дравйешу лоштрават
атмават сарва-бхутешу
йах пашйати са пандитах

«Того, кто относится к чужой жене, как к своей матери, к чужому имуществу - как к мусору на улице, а к другим живым существам - как к самому себе, считают по-настоящему образованным человеком». Таким образом, Равану осудил не только Господь Рамачандра, но и сама жена Раваны, Мандодари. Поскольку она была целомудренной, ей было известно, какой силой обладает любая целомудренная женщина, особенно такая, как Ситадеви."

По поручению старших вайшнавов, ваш слуга, Вишну-рата Дас

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы!
Примите наши поклоны!

Приглашаем вас в воскресенье, 11-го мая, в 12 часов на ягью в честь пробуждения Мурти Господа Нарасимха-дева в предверии празднования Нарасимха-чатурдаши! По многочисленным просьбам преданных мы также решили посвятить эту ягью защите вайшнавов на Украине и мирному разрешению этого конфликта!

"Да воцарится мир и благоденствие во всей вселенной и да успокоятся все злонравные существа. Пусть каждый обретет умиротворение, занимаясь бхакти-йогой, ибо, встав на путь преданного служения, живые существа начнут заботиться о благе друг друга. Так давайте же служить трансцендентному Господу Шри Кришне, и пусть мысли о Нем никогда не покидают нас." (ШБ 5.18.9)

Из комментария Шрилы Прабхупады:

«Шримад-Бхагаватам» и бхагавата-дхарма предназначены для тех, кто полностью свободен от злобы и зависти (парамо нирматсаранам). Поэтому Махараджа Прахлада в своей молитве говорит: кхалах прасидатам — «Да успокоятся все злонравные существа». В материальном мире злоба и зависть встречаются на каждом шагу, но тот, кто изжил в себе эти пороки, становится великодушным и заботится о благополучии других. У каждого, кто встал на путь сознания Кришны и посвятил себя служению Господу, ум полностью очищается от злобы и зависти (манаш ча бхадрам бхаджатад адхокшадже). Поэтому мы должны молить Господа Нрисимхадеву поселиться в нашем сердце: бахир нрисимхо хридайе нрисимхах. «Пусть Господь Нрисимхадева войдет в мое сердце и уничтожит все мои дурные наклонности. Пусть мой ум очистится, чтобы я мог спокойно поклоняться Господу и нести покой всему миру».

Даже если вы не сможете лично принять участие в этой церемонии, пожалуйста, помолитесь Господу Нарасимхе, чтобы он дал Свою защиту и благословения!

Расписание празднования Нарасимха-чатурдаши в Москве: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post120191

Обращение Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа в связи с украинскими событиями: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NQIQkQRuNM0

Ягья пройдет в Центре индийской культуры на метро Полежаевская. После ягьи начнется воскресная программа с участием Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа.

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы! Приближается празднование фестиваля Брахмотсава, очередной годовщины установления наших Божеств Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты. Торжества пройдут 13-14 июня в "Центре индийской культуры" на метро "Полежаевская".
Мало кто знает, но 10 лет назад мы уже отмечали этот праздник в стенах этого ДК ВОС. В 2004-м году власти Москвы снесли здание на Беговой и храм переехал на Ходынское поле. Сразу после переезда вскрылось множество проблем и преданные решили не рисковать и не приглашать гостей в новое место.
И вот тогда было решено отметить день явления Божеств в ДК на улице Куусинена. Кто бы мог подумать, что в этом здании будет проходить постоянное поклонение?! Воистину пути Господни неисповедимы!
Сейчас многие вайшнавы серьезно заняты подготовкой к этому празднику. Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Махарадж уже подтвердил свое участие, готовится к выпуску очередной номер журнала "Брахмотсава", согласовывается окончательная программа. Как особое подношение Божествам и преданным, руководство храма надеется закончить ремонт и открыть ресторанчик с прасадом на первом этаже здания.
Может быть кто-то из членов нашей общины захочет сделать особое подношение для Божеств на Их день рождения?
Это можно устроить!
Когда храм переезжал на Куусинена, то многие вещи сразу делать не стали, оставили "на потом". Сейчас преданные хотят к Брахмотсаве закончить эти работы. Итак к Брахмотсаве мы хотим закончить:
1. Ягья-холл для огненных церемоний и образовательных программ. Мы уже проводим ягьи в алтарной, но из-за дыма это доставляет большие беспокойства соседям по зданию. Комната будет снабжена раздвижными перегородками, чтобы при необходимости использовать ее для больших общих программ. 
- материал и фурнитура для перегородок (все работы Говардхан Хари прабху взялся выполнить бесплатно) - 40 000 руб
- огнеупорная вытяжная вентиляция - 100 000 руб
2. Заборчик кованный с литыми вставками, будет изготовлен под заказ по оригинальному проекту Дхвани Даси. Забор нужен, чтобы не допустить "падения" пуджари)))) - 30 000 руб
3. Мрамор для ступеней алтаря ( сейчас тумба, на которой стоит деревянный алтарь, частично застлана керамической плиткой, частично задрапирована золотой тканью) - 40 000 руб
4. Комната для переодевания пуджари и поваров - 25 000 руб
5. Доработка потолка на алтаре (новые дополнительные зеркала и светильники) - 18 000 руб
Также можно оплатить церемонии в сам праздник:
1. Цветы для Божеств - 50 000 руб
2. Пир для Божеств - 30 000 руб
3. Новые одежды Божествам - 20 000 руб
4. Праздничная Абхишека - 20 000 руб
5. Угощение для преданных 13-го июня - 20 000 руб
6. Пир для преданных 14-го июня - 42 000 руб
7. Аренда зала для лекции и концерта 14-го июня - 60 000 руб
8. Печать журнала "Брахмотсава" - 120 000 руб
Если у вас возникнет желание поучаствовать в финансировании этих подарков Божествам, напишите мне vishnurata@mail.ru или свяжитесь напрямую с преданными из "Отдела приема пожертвований" 8 499 608-12-49, 8 909 935-16-79.
Финансовая помощь сейчас очень актуальна, так как наш центр еще не вышел на самоокупаемость, а прежние запасы финансов фактически исчерпаны.
Фото Божеств в момент переезда: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...8414995&type=1
Ваш слуга, Вишну-рата дас.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Полное расписание праздника Брахмотсава:

Среда, 11-е июня

10.00 Генеральная уборка
18.00 Оформление цветами

Четверг, 12-е июня

12.00 Выезд Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты на харинаму в "Парк Горького"
15.00 Программа памяти Ананта Шанти прабху

Пятница, 13-е июня

730 Лекция Е.С. Шрилы Бхакти Ананта Кришна Махараджа (уточняется)
11.00 концерт группы "Гаура-Чандрика"
12.00 Маха-абхишека
15.00 Лекция Е.С. Шрилы Индрадьюмна Свами
16.30 Маха-киртан с Махараджем
19.00 Гаура-арати
20.00 Пир для преданных

Суббота, 14-е июня

8.00 Даршан Божеств в новых одеждах
8.30 лекция Шрилы Бхактивайбхава Свами
11.00 Инициация Шрилы Бхактивигьяна Госвами Махараджа
15.00 Киртан 
16.00 Подношение 108 блюд
16.00 Лекция Госвами Махараджа
18.00 пир
20.00 Маха-арати

Воскресенье , 22-е июня
Празднование явления Сударшана-Чакры и Ананта-шеши

11.00 Ягья
13.00 Абхишека
14.30 Воскресная программа

Бюджет фестиваля:

Цветы - 40 000 руб
Пир Божествам - 30 000 руб
Абхишека - 15 000 руб
Ягья - 3 000 руб
Новые одежды Божествам - 20 000 руб
Пир для преданных 13-го июня 500 человек - 35 000 руб
Пир для преданных 14-го июня 500 человек - 35 000 руб
Прием гостей - 5 000 руб
Праздничное оформление храма - 10 000 руб
Расходы по поддержания храма - 200 000 руб
Прочее - 30 000 руб

Итого: 423 000 руб

Давайте вместе постараемся сделать хороший праздник для Божеств и Их преданных!

Что такое праздник Брахмотсава: 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CS2bLAhTzKQ
Фотографии с фестиваля прошлого года:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...0289109&type=1

Ждем вас в нашем "Центре индийской культуры" на метро Полежаевская, улица Куусинена, дом 19-а

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы!
Примите наши поклоны!

Приглашаем вас на фестиваль Джхулан-Ятра Их Светлостей Шри Шри Радха-Шьямасундары в "Центр индийской культуры"!



Программа:

6 августа – генеральная уборка алтаря и помещений храма (приветствуется любая помощь)

7 августа, четверг, – церемония пробуждения Божеств Шри Шри Радхи и Шьямасундары (приветствуется пост до полудня)

15.00 – пробуждение Божеств, ягья
16.30 – праздничное угощение для Божеств, киртан
17.00 – абхишека Божеств Шри Шри Радхи и Шьямасундары
18.00 - лекция
19.00 - Гаура-арати
20.00 – Джхулан-ятра (катание Божеств на качелях) 
21.00 - угощение в честь Шри Шри Радха-Шьямасундары (чаринамрита и сладость от Божеств)
22.00 - программа всенощного бдения

8 августа, пятница

17.00 - традиционный пятничный киртан
19.00 - Гаура-арати
19.30 - Джхулан-ятра

9 августа, суббота

17.00 - ягья в честь Явления Господа Баларамы
19.00 - Гаура-арати
19.30 - Джхулан-Ятра 

10 августа, воскресенье

12.00 - абхишека Господа Баларамы
15.00 - лекция Рохини-суты прабху и Панкаджангри прабху
17.00 - пир
19.00 - Гаура-арати
19.30 - Джхулан-ятра

11, 12, 13, 14 августа - семинар Панкаджангри прабху по поклонению Божествам с 17 часов

Бюджет фестиваля:

Угощение для Божеств 7-го августа - 7 000 руб
Украшение цветами - 20 000 руб (частично оплачено Идой Чуркиной)
Абхишека 7-го августа - 7 000 руб
Ягья 7-го августа - 5 000 руб
Угощение для преданных (200 человек) - 6 000 руб
Цветы на качели 4 дня - 4 000 руб
Ягья 9-го августа - 5 000 руб
Абхишека Господа Баларамы - 10 000 руб
Пир для преданных (500 человек) - 35 000 руб
Пир для Божеств (64 блюда) - 10 000 руб
Пожертвование для Панкаджангри прабху (50% стоимости билета) - 8 000 руб
Расходы на прием Панкаджангри прабху - 7 000 руб
 Расходы на аренду и содержание помещений Центра в течении недели - 300 000 руб
Итого: 424 000 руб

Ваши пожертвования на этот прекрасный праздник вы можете сдать в секретариате нашего Центра, телефон +79259971003

Историю прихода в Москву Божеств Шри Шри Радха-Шьямасундары можно прочитать на сайте http://dayalnitay.ru/index.php?optio...2-17&Itemid=85

Следите за подготовкой к празднику на странице Их Светлостей: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sri-S...hl&sk=timeline

По поручению старших вайшнавов, ваш слуга, Вишну-рата дас

----------


## Aniruddha das

Празднование Джанмаштами и Дня Явления Шрилы Прабхупады в "Центре индийской культуры" на метро Полежаевская
Дорогие вайшнавы! 17 августа в Лужниках пройдет грандиозный фестиваль, посвященный Шри Кришна Джанмаштами. На главной сцене вас ждет великолепная программа с песнями, танцами и многочисленными сюрпризами. Обязательно приходите сами и приводите своих друзей! Узнайте подробности на http://india-fest.org
Помимо этого представления, мы приглашаем вас послужить и помолится в эти дни Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуте, Шри Шри Радха-Шьямасундаре и Шриле Прабхупаде в "Центре индийской культуры" на метро Полежаевская:
16-е августа, суббота
10.00 - генеральная уборка алтарной комнаты, будем очень благодарны за помощь
15.00 - подношение 108 блюд Господу Шри Кришне, вы тоже можете принести блюда, приготовленные вашими руками
17.00 - праздничная маха-ягья
19.00 - Гаура-арати
19.30 - церемония Адхиваса, подношение Господу разных благоприятных предметов перед праздником.
17-е августа, воскресенье, Джанмаштами
8.00 - Даршан Божеств
8.30 - лекция по "Шримад Бхагаватам"
13.00 - начало праздничной программы в концертном зале "Россия", подробности на http://www.krishna.ru/news/15-news/4...i-program.html
13.30 - абхишека Шри Шри Радха-Шьямасундары на главной сцене фестиваля, омывают только старшие преданные
16.00 - начало маха-абхишеки Шри Шри Радха-Гопинатхи в Лужниках в отдельном зале на 2 этаже, чтобы найти этот зал - следуйте за указателями или спросите у администраторов-вайшнавов
17.00 - киртан вместе с Гуру-Вакхья прабху в Центре индийской культуры на метро Полежаевская для тех, кто не любит большое скопление людей
23.30 - праздничное маха-арати и экадашное угощение для тех, кто держал праздничный пост, в Центре индийской культуры
18-е августа, понедельник, явление Шрилы Прабхупады
8.00 - Даршан Божеств
8.15 - Гуру-пуджа Шрилы Прабхупады
8.45 - лекция
12.00 - прерывание поста
14.00 - абхишека Шрилы Прабхупады
15.00 - начало программы в концертном зале
- Рассказы о Прабхупаде ( Джаямадхава прабху, Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами)
- Гуру-пуджа, пушпанджали 
18.00 - праздничный пир в алтарной комнате
На празднике в Лужниках, помимо абхишеки, на 2 этаже в том же зале можно будет покатать Божества на качелях, обойти вокруг холма Говардхана, а также прикоснуться к личным вещам Шрилы Прабхупады, которые привезет специально на праздник Абхиманью прабху из Канады.
Не пропустите этот праздник!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие друзья!
Приглашаем Вас на празднование Радхаштами, который будет отмечаться два дня, 31 августа и 2 сентября, в Центре индийской культуры Их Светлостей Шри-Шри Даял Нитай Шачисуты на метро Полежаевская!
Рады сообщить Вам, что в фестивале примут участие Е.С. Шрила Шиварама Свами и Е.С. Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
Расписание праздника:
30 августа
10.00 – генеральная уборка алтарной комнаты
31 августа
14:00 – Праздничный Даршан Божеств Шри Шри Радха-Враджасундары
15:00 – Лекция Е.С. Шрилы Шиварама Свами и Е.С. Шрилы Бхактивигьяны Госвами
17:00 – Спектакль театра "Холмы Варшаны"
17:30 – Киртан с участием Е.С. Шрилы Шиварама Свами
18:00 – Праздничный пир
19:00 – Гаура-арати
2 сентября
8:00 - праздничный Даршан Божеств Шри Шри Радха-Шьямасундары
15:00 – абхишека
18:00 – лекция Е.С. Шрилы Шиварамы Свами о величии Шримати Радхарани
19:00 – Маха-арати
20:00 – Праздничный пир
Ждем вас на этот удивительный праздник!
Радхаштами - один из двух дней в году, когда можно увидеть стопы Шримати Радхарани, обычно закрытые. А для московских вайшнавов - это последний день, когда можно увидеть Божества Шри Шри Радха-Шьямасундару и предложить Им свое служение!
Бог никогда не бывает один. Его всегда окружают Его энергии, спутники и слуги. И главная из них - Радхарани, олицетворенная энергия хладини -энергия наслаждения. Господь Кришна - Верховный Наслаждающийся, а Радха - Та, кто дарует Ему наслаждение. Шримати Радхарани всегда сопровождает Кришну, когда бы и в каком образе Он ни являлся, и принимает то же настроение, что и Он. Так, когда Кришна, желая насладиться роскошью духовных миров Вайкунтх (букв. "место, где нет тревог и беспокойств"), проявляется как Нараяна, Радхарани становится великолепной Лакшмидеви (богиней Процветания). Все гопи Вриндавана, все царицы Двараки, все богини процветания Вайкунтхи - экспансии Шримати Радхарани.
Трансцендентные отношения Кришны и Радхарани настолько глубоки и сокровенны, что говорить о них могут только вайшнавы высочайшего уровня. Начинающие бхакты, которые еще не видят лил Божественной Четы в своем сердце, могут слушать о них с почтением и благоговением. Когда мы слушаем о лилах (развлечениях и деяниях) Радхи и Кришны в правильном настроении, это очищает наше сердце. Поэтому мы очень удачливы, раз такие удивительные преданные как Шрила Шиварама Свами и Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами согласились приехать в Москву в этот день!
"Трансцендентный нектар Твоих слов и описаний Твоих деяний - жизнь и душа для всех, кто страдают в этом материальном мире. Эти повествования, передаваемые учеными мудрецами, искореняют греховные реакции и даруют добрую удачу каждому, кто слушает их. Исполненные духовной силы, эти повествования разносятся по всему миру. И нет сомнения, что тот, кто распространяет послание Бога - самый щедрый из всех" (Шримад Бхагаватам, "Гопи-гита", 10.31.9)
Пожалуйста, поддержите этот праздник своим участием, служением и пожертвованиями!
На праздничной воскресной программе 31 августа будет проводится увлекательная и профессиональная детская программа с 14:00 до 17:30! Она будет проходить в алтарной комнате Храма. Там же будет организована трансляция праздничной лекции из концертного зала. Обязательное условие участие: присутствие одного из родителей вместе с ребенком на детской программе.
Для помощи в процессе приготовления пира звоните матаджи Нагари: +79853623118
Фотографии празднования Радхаштами прошлых лет: http://dayalnitay.ru/index.php?optio...=103&Itemid=66

Ждём Вас!!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы, Харе Кришна!
Примите наши почтительные поклоны! Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!



     Напоминаем Вам расписание праздника Гаура-Пурнимы, 5 марта:

Программа в Алтарной комнате:

  4.30 - Маха-мангала-арати (!)

  7.30 - Приветствие Божеств, Гуру-пуджа

  8.30 - Катха. Киртан. Е.М. Прабхупада дас прабху, Е.М. Радха Дамодар прабху, Е.М. Даяван прабху.

11.45 - Лила-киртан Е.С. Шрилы Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами Махараджа

13.45 - Детская программа. Спектакль. Киртан.

14.30 - Абхишека и киртан музыкантов «Мантра Йоги», группы «Санкиртана Лила»

16:40 - Переход в большой зал.



Программа в большом зале:

17.00 - Лила Явления Господа Гауранги (театрализованная катха Е.М. Шри Гоурахари прабху)

18.20 - Явление Господа Гауранги: приветствие и прославление Божеств

18.30 - Шри Шикшаштака – наследие Господа Чайтаньи (Е.М. Патита Павана прабху)

19.15 - Рецитация Шри Шикшаштаки и киртан с Е.С. Шрилой Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами     Махараджем

20.00 - Видео-обращение Е.С. Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа, Гаура-арати лила

20.30 - Маха-Гаура-арати, киртан

21.00 - Заключительное слово

  Дорогие вайшнавы! С 17.00 в алтарной Храма начнется раздача прасада. Мы сделали для Вас угощения в удобных ланч-боксах. В любое время в алтарной Храма, на балконе, Вы можете почтить прасад!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

22 марта, в воскресенье, в 12.00 часов в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты состоится ягья в день рождения матаджи Индулекхи (Иды Чуркиной), трагически погибшей около года назад. Мы приглашаем всех её друзей и доброжелателей! Приходите и помолитесь за Индулекху!
Индулекха долгое время служила как подпуджари Их Светлостей Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты, потом, около 3 лет, готовила подношения в храме Господа Джаганнатхи на Ботаническом Саду. Несколько лет назад Индулекха приняла посвящение от Шрилы Нараяна Махараджа, она не хотела в ISKCON никого беспокоить своим решением, поэтому продолжала служить под именем Иды. Всем преданным она запомнилась как очень добрый и отзывчивый человек.



"ГДЕ ЖЕ ТЫ, ИНДУЛЕКХА?"
(ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ СЕСТРЕ)
Солнце погасло и небо ослепло,
О неужели твой образ родной
Станет рассыпанной горсткою пепла,
Тенью от облака, лёгкой волной,
В бегстве от века сменяется веха,
В ночь ты уходишь, но скоро рассвет,
Где же ты, ИДА, где ты, ИНДУЛЕКХА?
Слышишь, сестра моя, дай мне ответ!
Мне не забыть твоей нежной улыбки,
Детских, игривых, сияющих глаз...!
Во избежание главной ошибки
Бог иногда выбирает за нас...
Знаю, что счастье мирское - помеха,
Пропасть для тех, кто набрал высоту,
Слышишь, зовёт тебя, ИНДУЛЕКХА,
Тот, кто Небесную постиг красоту,
Тот, кто спустился из мира блаженства
В бренное царство, где правит юдоль,
В сердце увидев Лик Совершенства
Ты позабудешь про давнюю боль...

Наталья Дворянова

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы, 18 мая, понедельник, по многочисленным просьбам, в 16.30 в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты пройдет ягья для защиты семьи. 17-18 мая отмечается Савитри-врата и Шани-джаянти. В эти дни супруги молятся Божествам друг за друга.

Также в этой ягье мы прочитаем Шри Шанаишчара Нарасимха Стути, молитву Сатурна Господу Нарасимхе. В день явления Шани ее читают для защиты от горестей и невзгод: http://dayalnitay.ru/index.php?optio...0-49&Itemid=84

Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами о верности Савитри:

"Я расскажу маленькую историю о том, как Савитри просила благословений. Наверное, все знают эту историю про дочку Махараджа Ашвапати Савитри. Она была очень красива. Когда она стала взрослой, Махараджа Ашвапати стал думать: «Почему к моей красивой дочке никто не сватается?» Он сказал ей: «Ты уже взрослая. Езжай на карете и сама найди себе мужа». Она вернулась и сказала: «Я нашла. Моего будущего мужа зовут Сатьяван». Нарада там был и он говорит: «Ты сделала роковую ошибку». Махараджа Ашвапати стал спрашивать Нараду, в чем ошибка: «Что у него силы мало?» - «Нет, силы у него, как у Солнца» - «А что он уродливый?» - «Нет, он красивый». - «Может быть он трусливый?» - «Нет, он храбрый». - «Может быть, он дхарму не исполняет?» - «Нет никого более праведного, чем он». - «Тогда что в нем плохого?» - «У него только один недостаток есть, но этот недостаток все достоинства перекрывает: ровно через год он умрет».


Нарада обратился к Савитри: «Савитри, передумай, пожалуйста». Савитри на это очень хорошую вещь сказала: «Человек один раз умирает, и отдать может человек только один раз. Я свое одно сердце уже отдала. Как я его могу обратно забрать?» Нарада тогда сказал: «Да, я все понял. Я тебя благословляю на счастливую жизнь, но только помни, что ровно через год он умрет». Она жила год с Сатьяваном и никому об этом не говорила. Она пришла к нему в лес. Его отец был слепой, нищий и жил в лесу, изгнанный царь. Она оделась в кору, чтобы не превосходить своего мужа, служила ему и дни считала. Когда четыре дня до назначенного срока осталось, она стала поститься. Ее пытались отговаривать. Потому наступил этот день. Ей сказали: «Покушай хоть сейчас». Она сказала: «Подождите немножко, чуть-чуть уже осталось». Затем он отправился в лес. Она пошла за ним. Сатьяван стал рубить дрова, собрал фрукты и страшно вспотел. Он сказал: «Непонятно, что со мной случилось: боль, голова раскалывается, пот. Можно я прилягу?» Она сказала: «Ложись на колени». Только он прилег, как она увидела перед собой черного человека в ярко-красных одеждах с короной. Она спросила у него: «Ты кто?» Он говорит: «А как ты думаешь? Я – Ямарадж. Я пришел, чтобы забрать твоего мужа и так как ты очень праведная, я решил показать себя тебе». Она говорит: «Обычно ты посылаешь ямадутов?» Он говорит: «Особый случай. У тебя муж очень праведный. Я решил сам за ним прийти. Сейчас я его заберу».


Он достал свою петлю, вытащил душу Сатьявана, и тело его сразу стало уродливым. Он схватил его под мышку и пошел на юг. Савитри пошла за ним. Она долго-долго шла. Наконец, Ямарадж обернулся и сказал: «Хватит уже. Дальше не ходи. Ты сколько надо прошла за своим мужем. Теперь возвращайся и обряды совершай». Савитри стала говорить ему: «Я слышала от великих мудрецов, что жена никогда не расстается со своим мужем. Говорится, что когда человек умирает, надо его проводить. Я просто иду, никому не мешаю. Ты мне позволь дальше идти, потому что куда я без мужа». Ямарадж улыбнулся и сказал: «Проси, что хочешь. Только не проси мужа своего вернуть». Она сказала: «У меня свекор слепой. Сделай, чтобы он прозрел». Ямарадж говорит: «Будь, по-твоему». Он пошел дальше, она за ним. Он обернулся и сказал: «Дальше не ходи. Ты устала наверно?» Она сказала: «Как я могу устать. Муж мой рядом тут. Когда я с мужем, я не устаю. Я как-нибудь пойду». Ямарадж сказал: «Проси еще одно желание». Она сказала: «Свекра моего изгнали из царства враги его. Сделай так, чтобы царство ему вернулось». Ямарадж говорит: «Хорошо. Так и быть». Пошли они дальше. Она идет, не останавливается. Он говорит: «Хватит уже. Иди, возвращайся». Она говорит: «Нет, мне просто нравится с тобой находиться рядом. Говорится, что садху-санга – это великое благо. Как я могу покинуть, я ж встретилась с тобой. Муж мой святой и ты святой. Мне хорошо с вами. Можно я дальше пойду?»


Ямарадж сказал: «Какая ты хорошая оказалась. Дхарму знаешь. Проси все, что хочешь. Только мужа своего обратно не проси». Она говорит: «Мой отец уже старый. Я у него одна единственная дочь. Он всегда хотел, чтобы у него сто сыновей было». Ямарадж сказал: «Хорошо. Пусть у него будет сто сыновей». Он дальше пошел. Савитри от него не отстает. Он опять останавливается. Савитри говорит ему: «Я тебе забыла еще одну вещь сказать. Ты – сын Бога Солнца. Ты знаешь дхарму. Ты же повелитель дхармы. Все, кто знает дхарму, если кто-то у них прибежище принял, они обязательно это прибежище дают. Я только это хотела тебе сказать. Поэтому можно я с тобой останусь рядом?» Ямарадж говорит: «Какая ты умная! Кто тебя послал мне? Как мне от тебя избавиться? Проси все, что хочешь. Только мужа своего не проси». Она говорит: «Мужа не буду просить. Сделай так, чтобы у меня от моего мужа сто сыновей родилось». Ямарадж сказал: «Будь, по-твоему». И дальше идут. Савитри спрашивает: Как же ты можешь исполнить свое обещание, не вернув мне мужа?» Ямарадж сказал: «Ну, ладно. Проси все, что хочешь». Она говорит: «Я уже все попросила. Мужа мне моего верни и все. Больше мне ничего не нужно». Ямарадж сказал: «Забирай своего мужа. Он будет с тобой, и будете вы жить счастливо и долго-долго». Это просьба Савитри, когда ей сказали, чтобы она мужа не просила, она попросила сто сыновей – это просьба о бхакти, потому что если сто сыновей будет, то и муж тоже будет."

Источник: http://www.saranagati.ru/stories/sto...-12-27-18.html



Приносите с собой подношения для Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты: фрукты, овощи, молоко, мед и цветы!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие друзья!

Приглашаем вас в понедельник 7 марта 
на празднование Шива-ратри
в Центре индийской культуры
Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты!



«Когда Вайшнавы соблюдают врату Шиваратри, их любовное преданное служение Господу Кришне возрастает по милости Рудрадевы, который всегда готов пролить свою милость на преданных Господа.» (Хари-Бхакти-виласа)

вайшнаванам йатаха шамбху – «Шива – лучший из вайшнавов»

Программа:
17:00 - Киртан
17:30 - Ягья
19:00 - Гаура-арати
19:30 - Абхишека
20:00 - Угощение

Описание празднования Шива-ратри по «Шри Хари-Бхакти-Виласе»:
«Будучи гунаватарой, Шива считается лучшим из Вайшнавов. Поэтому в соответствии с правильным этикетом, каждый Вайшнав должен соблюдать обет Шиваратри».

«Все, кроме Вайшнавов, могут поститься в Шива-ратри, Вайшнавы должны избегать соблюдать пост. Это мнение святых личностей».

Процесс соблюдения Шиваратри:
«В соответствии с правилами и предписаниями, человек должен поклоняться Шиве, предлагая ему сандаловую пасту, цветы, семена сезама, благовоние и лампу гхи, завершив всё это предложением аргхйи в раковине».

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие друзья!


Приглашаем вас в воскресенье 8 мая
в Центр индийской культуры
Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты
отметить благоприятный день Акшая-трития!
В этом году третьи лунные сутки
светлой половины месяца Вайшакха начинаются
днем 8 мая и заканчиваются днём 9 мая.

Начало в 13:00 



«Поскольку этот особый день двух недель очень дорог Господу Хари, он называется Акшайа Трития. Какое бы благочестивое действие ни совершал человек в этот день (будь то принятие священного омовения, раздача даров, предложение подношений или повторение мантр), оно принесёт неисчислимый результат. Те, кто поклоняется Господу Вишну, предлагая Ему ячмень (в ягье) в этот день, кто совершает церемонию шраддха предкам, несомненно, считаются преданными Господа Вишну и потому их жизни прославлены» (ХБВС 14.409)


РАСПИСАНИЕ ПРАЗДНИКА:

13:00 - киртан
14:30 - маха-ягья
16:00 - лекция
18:00 - пир

----------

